# Einbrecher am Mögebierstollen im Deister



## Roudy-Radler (8. Februar 2008)

*Calenberger Zeitung in der NP 08.02.2008*

ARGESTORF: Erneut ist der Mögebierstollen im Deister zum Ziel von Einbrechern geworden. Unbekannte haben zwei Gitterstäbe am historischen Eisentor des Mundloches verbogen und zwei Schaufeln sowie einige Holzbretter gestohlen. Die Bretter tauchten an den Mountainbike-Sprungschanzen wenige Meter entfernt im Wald wieder auf...die Forstgenossenschaft hat erneut Anzeige erstattet.

EY HALLO GEHTS NOCH !!!!
Was dieser Vorfall in Zukunft für die Trails im Deister und besonders in der direkten Nähe, sowie das Wohlwollen der Pächter, und die Akzeptanz bei Wanderen bedeutet kann sich jeder ausmalen !

DANKE DAFÜR 

Hoffentlich werden die Täter gefunden.
Hoffentlich sind es keine Mountainbiker.
Hoffentlich treffe ich euch nie im Wald bei sowas 

Roudy


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. Februar 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ........Die Bretter tauchten an den Mountainbike-Sprungschanzen wenige Meter entfernt im Wald wieder auf...



  
Immer wieder faszinierend wieviel Dummheit in einem nur erbsengrossen Hirn platz findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (8. Februar 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen, in welchen Sprüngen diese Bretter gewesen sein sollen? Kann ja nur irgendwo auf dem "Grabweg" gewesen sein, oder??


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. Februar 2008)

Das Thema hat sich bald erledigt wenn unsere Vermutungen stimmen, hab schon mit ein paar Leuten telefoniert.
Das is ja wohl mal echt die letzte Kacke! Ich hätt ja nie im Leben geglaubt das hier solche hirnlosen Vollpfosten rumrennen. Mann, ich hab nen Hals wie ne Cobra!!!
Ich werd euch aufklären wenn ich mehr weiß!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. Februar 2008)

vielen Dank für die tolle negativ Werbung. Vielleicht werden Biker ja bald zum Abschuss freigegeben. Auf einen Streich wird die über Jahre erarbeitete Toleranz gegenüber uns Bikern zunichte gemacht.


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Februar 2008)

vielen dank für die negative presse 

ihr seid doch die letzten aersche und hirnlosesten vollpfosten die hier im wald rumrennen. 

euch sollte man lebenslanges bikeverbot erteilen


----------



## Phil81 (9. Februar 2008)

Die mit Farbe bemalten Bäume sieht man auf den Bildern zum Glück noch nichtmal.


----------



## Danno (9. Februar 2008)

Moin Jungs, 
ich bin gebürtiger Wennigser und ich kenn alle zuständigen Leute der Bauernforst und mir liegt es wirklich am Herzen,dass diese Sache aufgeklärt wird, weil ich schon deswegen angesprochen werde. 
Und wir Biker stehen in der Beliebtheitsskala nicht sehr weit oben und wegen so einer Kacke wird unser Bild sehr gestört. Ich danke schonmal dem ,den wir das zu verdanken haben! Helft bitte alle mit, diesen Vorfall aufzuklären, damit wir ALLE nicht in EINE Schublade gesteckt werden
Hier nochmal der Artikel zum Lesen mit FOTO!!

Calenberger:

http://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img8060ll9.jpg

Und DLZ:

http://www.bc-north.de/forum/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=1935.0;attach=903;image


----------



## FlatterAugust (9. Februar 2008)

Leider ist es verboten, öffentlich zu einer Straftat aufzufordern. Dabei wäre teeren und federn so angemessen.


----------



## winx (9. Februar 2008)

Hier auch der andere Artikel:

Mountainbiker verärgern Wald-Besitzer

EDIT: Ach sorry, wurde ja schon von Danno gepostet...


----------



## xtccheetah (9. Februar 2008)

Test


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der [email protected] (10. Februar 2008)

Ganz große *******....Ich hoffe auch, das der/die Täter gefunden werden. Wäre ja schade, wenn wir nicht mehr ungestört auf Grabweg und Co. fahren könnten. Aber es wird (leider´) schwierig werden, die täter zu finden. so viele wie da ewig rumbasteln....


----------



## schappi (10. Februar 2008)

Jungs, die ihr diese S*** gemacht habt.

Ihr solltet den Deister die nächsten Jahre meiden, und hoffen daß nicht rauskommt wer ihr seid!!!!
Beim Biken immer schön mach hinten schauen wer da hinter euch ist und vor allem aufpassen wohin ihr fahrt.
Nicht daß es in den nächsten Wochen eine Zeitungsartikel mit der Überschrift:
"Tragischer Bikerunfall im Deister" 
erscheint.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Asha'man (10. Februar 2008)

Wenn MTBler irgendwie helfen den Fall aufzuklären oder es zumindest deutlich versuchen und evtl. noch beim Abbau helfen, dann kann das den Ruf wieder etwas heben. Wenn man es damit in die Zeitung schafft auch noch etwas mehr. 

Wenn ich Biker am Deister wäre, dann würde ich mich mit anderen zusammenraufen und versuchen zu helfen und mich bei den Leuten für die anderen Idioten entschuldigen.


----------



## Scott-y (10. Februar 2008)

Wie besitzen mit dem Deister ein einzigartiges Gebiet , wo wir sehr gut trainiren und austoben können. Wenn wir nicht alle zu ,,Flachlandrasern "verkommen wollen sollten einige ihr Hirn einschalten und solche Sachen unterlassen.  Die Bauten sind eine Sache .... aber Einbruch und Diebstahl ist für mich gar nicht zu tollerieren.  
 Wir sind dort noch geduldet. Wenn noch mehr solcher Vorfälle zur Presse finden, ist das Ende nur eine Frage der Zeit. 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (10. Februar 2008)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Wenn MTBler irgendwie helfen den Fall aufzuklären oder es zumindest deutlich versuchen und evtl. noch beim Abbau helfen, dann kann das den Ruf wieder etwas heben. Wenn man es damit in die Zeitung schafft auch noch etwas mehr.
> 
> Wenn ich Biker am Deister wäre, dann würde ich mich mit anderen zusammenraufen und versuchen zu helfen und mich bei den Leuten für die anderen Idioten entschuldigen.



Das ist sicher schon mal ein guter Ansatz. Wenn wir nicht die nächsten 10 Jahre nur auf Forstautobahnen unterwegs sein wollen sollten wir "seriösen" neben-dem-Weg-Fahrer die Öffentlichkeit suchen, um uns nicht mit diesen Eseln in einen Topf werfen zu lassen. Ich kenne eine Redakteurin der DLZ und könnte bei ihr mal anklopfen. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## schappi (10. Februar 2008)

Das halte ich für eine gute Idee, du solltest das noch einmal mit Evel Knievel abstimmen was er davon hält, der kennt die meissten Biker und kann die Stimmung bei Förstern und Bikern am bessten abschätzen.
Vieleicht kann man sich dan ja mal mit mehreren mit der Redakteurin treffen und ihr auch mal diesen Thread zeigen, damit klar wird, daß wir so etwas nicht dulden. ein bischen positive Presse danach wäre jetzt gut!
Denn eins ist auch klar wenn jetzt alle Biker nur noch auf den Forstautobahnen fahren sind Probleme mit Wanderern und Unfälle vorprogramiert und die CCler die am Sonntagnachmittag mit 50 die Strasse vom Annaturm zum Pass runterbrettern und die Fussgänger jagen sind auch nicht mein Fall und nicht viel besser als die die im Stollen eingebrochen haben.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## könni__ (10. Februar 2008)

Super Jungs!!! Wenn ihr Bretter sucht  dan nehmt doch das vor eurem Kopf!!!
Anstatt froh zu sein das wir so geile Strecken im Deister haben, legt ihr es mit solchen Aktionen darauf an die Waldbesitzer gegen uns aufzubringen. 
Wenn ihr wirklich Mut habt Entschuldigt ihr euch bei dem Waldbesitzer und ersetzt den Schaden!
@Evel Knievel ich hoffe ihr habt den typen heute noch erwischt!


----------



## der [email protected] (11. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Das halte ich für eine gute Idee, du solltest das noch einmal mit Evel Knievel abstimmen was er davon hält, der kennt die meissten Biker und kann die Stimmung bei Förstern und Bikern am bessten abschätzen.
> Vieleicht kann man sich dan ja mal mit mehreren mit der Redakteurin treffen und ihr auch mal diesen Thread zeigen, damit klar wird, daß wir so etwas nicht dulden. ein bischen positive Presse danach wäre jetzt gut!
> Denn eins ist auch klar wenn jetzt alle Biker nur noch auf den Forstautobahnen fahren sind Probleme mit Wanderern und Unfälle vorprogramiert und die CCler die am Sonntagnachmittag mit 50 die Strasse vom Annaturm zum Pass runterbrettern und die Fussgänger jagen sind auch nicht mein Fall und nicht viel besser als die die im Stollen eingebrochen haben.
> Gruß
> Schappi



@ Schnappi

Jetzt machst Du das, wovor Du mit Deiner "Bergabfraktion" bedenken hast. Du steckst alle in eine Schublade. Nicht alle CCler Jagen irgendwelche Wanderer. Also bitte den Frust an die Leute, die es verdient haben!!!

THX lars


----------



## schappi (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo Lars,
bitte lies meinen beitrag noch einmal genau!

Ich habe damit nicht alle CCler gemeint- Gott beware!
Ich meinete damit nur diejenigen die am Sonntag nachmittag wie die gestörten mitten durch die Wanderer  vom Annaturm zum Niestädter Pass brettern.
über 99% der anderen MTBler halten sich Sonntags von dieser Strasse fern oder fahren vernünftig.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## jasper (11. Februar 2008)

was für affen...


----------



## xtccheetah (11. Februar 2008)

Test


----------



## schwermetall (11. Februar 2008)

@ Bijan
Ich kann dir im großen Ganzen nur zustimmen

@ MTB-Hilfpolizisten
Ja, jagt den bösen Antennenmann und teer ihn.
Er muß es gewesen sein, ist doch klar, oder?
Wie der schon aussieht.
Da hilft nur ...!
Die Presse warte nur darauf, die Wahrheit zu drucken!
Danke !


----------



## winx (11. Februar 2008)

Bijan, du glänzt mal wieder durch unglaublich bescheuertes gequarke.

Ich gehe mal nur auf einen Absatz ein, für den Rest ist mir meine Zeit echt zu schade.



xtccheetah schrieb:


> ein zaun verbiegen, deren reperatur wohl nebenbei bemerkt ein zurückbiegen völlig genügt



Und deswegen ist die Sachbeschädigung (an einem angeblich historisch wertvollen Tor) jetzt zu vernachlässigen? Man kann es ja zurück biegen - dann ist's ja nicht schlimm...



xtccheetah schrieb:


> selbst ein kleines kind könnte
> durchklettern und diese Sachen anreichen. und jetzt der Hammer
> oben rechts am Zaun wurde zwei streben verbogen jetzt ma ganz ehrlich
> wie soll man den da rein kriechen.



Ein kleines Kind kann auch ohne verbiegen der Streben durchklettern aber mit verbiegen der Streben kann keiner rein kriechen? Ja, ist klar - das ist der Hammer, wir haben verstanden...

Oder sprichst du von irgendwas anderem? Die Streben wurden oben links verbogen (von außen betrachtet). Vielleicht solltest du dir die Sachen etwas genauer ansehen und denken bevor du dazu was sagst.


----------



## Danno (11. Februar 2008)

Logisch könnte man weiterfahren...aber grade mir liegt es als Wennigser am herzen, dass es aufgeklärt wird, damit unser Ruf wieder ins Gleichgewicht kommt.

Unser Ruf ist zur Zeit auf dem tiefsten Level, da die gar nicht so genau wissen, wer da mit wem was zu tun hat.

Für diejenigen ist es ein großer Trupp der unter einem Hut steckt. Dass es unter uns ,speziell Freerider, noch Differenzen gibt, ist denen von der Bauernforst und Co. NICHT bewusst.

Somit ist neben meinem Ruf im Ort, unser aller Ruf geschädigt und es gilt diesen wieder ins rechte Licht zu rücken.
ICH möchte nicht, dass ich als krimineller Rowdie in Wennigsen abgestempelt werde.
Und ich haben schon vor dieser Sache viel gehört,was NICHT in der Zeitung stand, wie die Forst über uns denkt und was sie wie machen um uns "ranzukriegen".

Also finde ich es ganz richtig und wichtig zu handeln


----------



## oigen (11. Februar 2008)

@ gepard mit dem ölauge, du weißt das die trails illegal sind halt dich lieber von ihnen fern!!
und bevor man sonen zirkus veranstaltet sollte man sich überhaupt erstmal überlegen, ob man die berechtigung hat dazu sein maul aufzumachen!!
1. du meckerst über die trails fährst sie aber, (leider nur im schneckentempo, aber bessser als runtergehen!)2.du sagst es ist eh in 2 wochen vorbei dann musst du dich doch auch nicht äußern, wär uns allen lieber ;und das du niemand bist musst du ja nicht jedem auf die nase binden!


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Februar 2008)

@ bijan alias dumpfbacke

du hast wohl an deinem kaliberg zuviel salz geschnüffelt, anders kann ich mir deinen geistigen dünnschiss nicht erklären. 
die verbauten bretter sind nur atrappe und vom bösen ex-polizisten dort drappiert worden , häh ?

unglaublich was du dir da für einen schei$$  zusammengereimt hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Februar 2008)

Ey Freunde des Bergrades,

alle Beiträge zu kommentieren erspare ich mir, das wäre abendfüllend.

Den Artikel in der DLZ kannte ich nicht, aber er klingt Ernst !!


Ich habe diesen Thread nur gestartet um die Information zu verteilen. Also wachsam sein und lächeln !
Wir tun uns keinen Gefallen, wenn wir uns gegenseitig vollmachen.
Das Ziel aller ist gleich : weiter im Deister radfahren zu dürfen.
Es macht keinen Sinn DH / FR / CC usw. irgendwie zu trennen.
Dem Beitrag von xtccheetah würde ich auch nicht so ohne weiteres zustimmen. Die Länge zeigt aber, dass es Ihm zwischen seinen Worten mindestens genauso wichtig ist wie allen anderen.
Jeder mit seinen Worten, jeder mit dem Ziel weiter radfahren zu dürfen. 
Die Verschwörungstheorie eines zum Redakteur konvertierten Polizisten hat Charme, macht es aber nicht minder Ernst.

Aber klar ist auch: Wenn wir uns weitere 10 Jahre nur ärgern und dann zurück zur Tagesordnung kehren, ist in Kürze Sabbat.
Ich meine, lt. nds. Waldschutzgesetz sind nicht genehmigte Erdarbeiten absolut untersagt. (steht ja auch ausreichen deutlich in der DLZ)

Wenn also der ein oder andere Bergradler auf hart macht, habe ich Sorge, dass darüber keiner erfreut ist und es am "Grabweg" bald "grab weg" heißt. 
Noch was !
Einige kommen aus den Orten am Deisterrand. So auch ich und Danno hat recht, dass man im Ort schonmal drauf angesprochen wird was für Chaoten da wieder toben.

Die die nur 10-15 km oder sogar 1-4 Autostunden weg wohnen ernten wohl eher Respekt, wenn Sie sagen:"Wir fahren in den Deister zum [Bergradeln, heizen oder wie immer Ihr das nennt].
Zuhause flüstern sie dann "puh gut dass die woanders ihrem Spass nachgehen" Oder ?
Wie ist eigentlich das Verständnis der Eigentümer im Benther, Gehrdener, Süntel, Hildesheimer Wald ?

Lange rede kurzer Sinn.
Also: Bitte nicht weiter streiten  

Danke
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## schwermetall (11. Februar 2008)

@ Danno:
ich glaube, mit dir möchte momentan keiner tauschen

@ Bijan-Hasser
OK, ein paar Punkte sind bei Bijan schon Quatsch.
Aber solange der Antennenfuzzi bestreitet, dass er eingebrochen hat und ihm keiner das Gegenteil beweisen kann, sollte man das so hinnehmen und nicht den Vollstrecker spielen.
Weiterhin bin ich der Meinung, dass es sich hier um 2 völlig verschiedene Tatbestände handelt - und so hat es die (von mir gelesene) Presse auch geschrieben.
Logisch, den Dirtparkhassern kam das gerade recht, dass der Antennenfredie ausgerechnet mit den alten Gammelbrettern sein "Shore" gebastelt hat.

Aber mal ehrlich, füher oder später hätte es sowieso geknallt,
nur dass es diesmal den, mit einem zweifelhaften Ruf behafteten, Antennenmann erwischt hat.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich liebe die Sprünge im Deister  ,
aber der Logik folgend "hier hat jemand was Rufschädigendes gemacht" , müsste es demnächst ja Anzeigen oder zumindest wüste Beschimpfungen von CC-Fahrern, Wanderern, etc. geben, denen unser Rumgehüpfe am A... vorbeigeht.

Na ja, wie schrieb Bijan noch:
"in 2 Wochen redet doch keiner mehr darüber, was regt ihr euch 
darüber auf, den so genannten Grabweg habt ihr doch am 
Samstag eh zu 100% wieder aufgebaut" 
OK, es hat bis Sonntag gedauert.

Wirklich leid tun mir Danno (der nunmehr Kriminelle aus Wennigsen  ) und der Antennenfreak, der mit Sicherheit in der gleichen Absicht im Wald gebastelt hat wie andere auch (nun aber in der "keiner mag mich" Liste klar vor Bijan rangiert  ).

Take it easy, 
Schwermetall


----------



## geq (11. Februar 2008)

nunja...
Ich komme von außerhalb und versuche für ein gutes image bei den wanderern für uns biker zu werben. obwohl ich einer bin der immer ne buddel inner hand hat. und das beste es klappt eigentlich recht gut!!
Und früher oder später hätte es nicht geknallt!!! bestimmt nicht so!
den wir hatten schon unseren "deal"!
und der "antennenfuzzi" hat im vorab genügend mist gebaut!!!
Denn man fällt weder bäume noch haut man nägel hinein, oder legt mülltüten am trail an!!!und das trotz mehrmaliger mahnung !!
Und ob er was anner backe hatte oder nicht kann er ja jetzt zeigen!!
Aber ich bin nicht ganz davon überzeugt davon, dasses in zwei wochen wieder so wie vorher ist, denn die akzeptanz uns und vor allem unserer strecken war schon sehr hoch, wer bei den letzten bauaktionen vor ort war weiß was ich meine!


----------



## Evel Knievel (12. Februar 2008)

@Homer 
Das wäre gut wenn du jemanden kennst bei der DLZ, wir wollten nämlich mal bissel was unternehmen, damit wir nich ganz so blöd dastehen.
Bei den Bergmännern wollten wir uns auch melden und mal nen Pfadfindertag anbieten, also ich meine, ma nen Tag gemeinnützige Arbeit oder so. Auf alle Fälle sollten wir mal die Initiative ergreifen und was unternehmen. Ein paar Sachen haben wir uns schon überlegt.
Aber bitte keine Diskussionen mehr wegen CC oder FR, hier is glaub ich ma die ganze Community gefordert, es haben ja auch alle Spaß auf unseren Strecken.
Eigentlich geht mir das total auf'n Sack mit was man sich hier beschäftigen muß, aber geht wohl nich mehr anders.
Also gestern haben ein paar Leute dem" Verantwortlichen" vom Stollen die Möglichkeit gegeben die Sache selbst in die Hand zu nehmen und zur Klärung beizutragen, mal sehen was die Woche passiert.
Wir müssen uns aber auch selber an die Nase fassen, weil wir ihm zwar schon paarmal gesagt haben was er lassen soll, aber scheinbar war das wohl nicht energisch genug.
Naja, die Woche wird wohl noch einiges passieren.
Achso, noch für Bijan: Wenn wir alle nur Staubkörner im großen Universum sind, wieso hat dann das kleinste Staubkorn die größte Klappe und seiert die ganze Zeit Dünnsinn den die großen Staubkörner gar nich wissen wollen!!!


----------



## schappi (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo Evel Knievel,

deine Vorschläge hören sich alle sehr gut an. Wir müssen uns alle einmal mit der DLZ und auch der HAZ(Calenberger) zusammensetzen und unseren Punkt rüberbringen. Ich als Wennigser bin da auch sehr daran interessiert. Wenn ihr meine Hilfe braucht bin ich jederzeit dabei (einige Erfahrung im Umgang mit Journalisten habe ich.
Den Vorschlag mit dem "Pfadfindertag" finde ich klasse. Den Noltemeier von der Forstgenossenschaft kenne ich auch persönlich wenn ihr da einen Vermittler braucht : sehr gerne.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## mastercremaster (12. Februar 2008)

für den fall einer wiedergutmachung, in welcher form auch immer, bin ich dabei. ich befürworte das auf jeden fall, wäre auch mein vorschlag gewesen.
greetz


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Februar 2008)

hallo evil knievel 

 ist eine selbstverständlichkeit für mich, das ich euch bei der aktion unterstütze und helfen werde 

 sagt wann und wo, und ich komme und helfe 

 grüße von der anderen deisterseite 

 hoerman


----------



## Evel Knievel (13. Februar 2008)

Das hört sich ja schon ma ziemlich gut an. Schappi, wenn du den Noltemeier persönlich kennst, kommen wir bestimmt noch ma auf dich zurück um ma nen Termin zu machen. Danke, ersma!


----------



## schappi (13. Februar 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja schon ma ziemlich gut an. Schappi, wenn du den Noltemeier persönlich kennst, kommen wir bestimmt noch ma auf dich zurück um ma nen Termin zu machen. Danke, ersma!



jederzeit!!
Beziehungen schaden nur den leuten die keine haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Februar 2008)

Bin dabei !


----------



## exto (13. Februar 2008)

dito


----------



## Brook (13. Februar 2008)

Morgen bitte in den "Calenberger Teil" der HAZ gucken ;-) ...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Februar 2008)

Brook schrieb:


> Morgen bitte in den "Calenberger Teil" der HAZ gucken ;-) ...



.....Trommelwirbel.....

Spann uns nicht auf die Folter...!

B i t t e


----------



## Brook (13. Februar 2008)

Es müsste morgen bereits ein "Kurzartikel" über die "Shoregeschichte" in der Zeitung sein ... und morgen wird sich auch zeigen, wann wir uns für das "DICKE ZEITUNGSDING" im Wald / zur Fotosession treffen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Februar 2008)

Brook schrieb:


> Es müsste morgen bereits ein "Kurzartikel" über die "Shoregeschichte" in der Zeitung sein ... und morgen wird sich auch zeigen, wann wir uns für das "DICKE ZEITUNGSDING" im Wald / zur Fotosession treffen.


 
Kurzartikel ist gut  

Was war das Ziel dieses Artikels ?
Nach dem lesen blieben 4 Aussagen hängen.

- Mountainbiker fahren abseits der Wege und bauen Schanzen ( bekannt )
- verwenden dazu nur Totholz und beschädigen keine Bäume ( gut )
- Verdächtigen einen aus Ihren Reihen ( also doch! )
- Lt. H.Noltemeyer ist jetzt Schluss und alles wird abgebaut (  )

Durftest du den Artikel nochmal gegenlesen, war das so gewollt oder lese ich falsch ?

Mir fehlt Insiderwissen und zudem sitzte ich nur passiv am PC, werde deshalb nicht kritisieren aber wenn Ihr keine Artikelserie (Teil 2: Mountainbiker stellt sich wg. Druck aus der Szene, Teil 3: Forstamt zufrieden Mountainbiker weiter geduldet) geplant habt, halte ich das Thema für journalistisch ergebnislos verbrannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winx (14. Februar 2008)

Kann Artikel mal bitte jemand scannen oder fotografieren?


----------



## schwermetall (14. Februar 2008)

hier ist der Artikel aus der HAZ


----------



## xtccheetah (14. Februar 2008)

Test


----------



## winx (14. Februar 2008)

xtccheetah schrieb:


> eins versteh ich nicht! hinrich du bist echt
> @janto & phillip
> vielleicht solltet ihr euch bei den Glockseestrolchen nochmal melden
> und mit denen reden, ich glaube gehöt zu haben, ich will es mal vorsichtig
> ...




Bijan, du hast keine Ahnung bzgl. Glocksee und Buchholz. Misch dich
einfach nicht in Dinge ein, die dich nichts angehen und halt einfach mal
die Klappe. Zumal dies hier in dem Thread genau gar nichts verloren hat.

Und tue nicht immer so super Klug - du bist es nämlich nicht. Auf deine
Tips kann ich verzichten.

EDIT: Noch eine bitte: Hör auf hier im Thread Lügen in Bezug auf mich
und Philipp zu verbreiten!


----------



## Brook (14. Februar 2008)

Bitte mal lesen und am Sonntag dann den Hintern in Bewegung setzen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4481542#post4481542


----------



## geq (14. Februar 2008)

bijan: wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach ma klappe halten!!! hörst du wahrscheinlich ständig!! mit den leuten vonner glocke hatten und haben wir kein problem, da ist alles geklärt!
und buchholz solltest .du auch getrost janto und phillip überlassen
Du willst doch mit dem deister gar nix zu tun haben, also kannst du den ganzen unkonstruktiven mist weglassen!!!
wir rücken das ganze wieder ins rechte licht und leute die nicht wie du auf den kopf gefallen sind werden das richtig verstehen!! das mit dem verein ist ein kapitel für sich!
Jeder weiß wie schlecht das mit tbe war. das war/ist das parade negativbeispiel!!!auf sowas hat keiner bock!!!


----------



## Brook (14. Februar 2008)

Aber letztendlich bring UNS ALLE ja ein interner Streit nicht weiter ... also lieb und artig bleiben + am Sonntag kommen und sich fotografieren lassen!!

Der kleine Bruder meiner Freundin fährt auch Mountainbike, den werd ich auch ankarren ... die Jugend ist unsere Zukunft, das weiss doch jeder!!


----------



## mastercremaster (14. Februar 2008)

sollen wir zum fototermin die bikx mitbringen?


----------



## Fh4n (14. Februar 2008)

Klar, warum nicht! Schliesslich ist das Bike ja unsere Hardware!


----------



## Evel Knievel (14. Februar 2008)

Mann, Bijan, du verstehst echt nix. Ich hab aber auch kein Bock mehr was dazu zu schreiben, ab sofort werd ich dich komplett ignorieren. 
Du existierst nicht mehr!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (15. Februar 2008)

einmal ein idiot, immer ein idiot, mehr kann man zum kleinen möchtergern-panther nicht sagen


----------



## winx (16. Februar 2008)

Ich wurde gerade aus dem Deister angerufen und darum gebeten das hier
zu posten:

Beim oberen Shore am Dropland wurden zwei Stützbalken entfernt und
ein paar Meter weit weg gelegt. Das ganze war wohl lebensgefährlich
und sie haben den Shore jetzt vorsichtshalber ganz eingerissen. Der
hintere Shore am Dropland wurde von anderen komplett zerstört.

Des weiteren wurden wohl Äste auf den Trails verteilt und man wird von
Wanderern angesprochen, dass das Fahren ja jetzt verboten wäre usw.

Also Augen auf und vorsichtig fahren!!


----------



## el Lingo (16. Februar 2008)

Zur beruhigung kann ich sagen, dass Lady, Farnweg, 1. und 2. Stück Grab sowie BabyGrab in Ordnung sind. Nur der Boden ist gefroren...


----------



## winx (18. Februar 2008)

Artikel vom Samstag:


----------



## winx (18. Februar 2008)

Foto von Sonntag

Artikel in der DLZ: Mountainbiker reißen Schanzen spontan ab

Artikel in der HAZ:


----------



## schwermetall (18. Februar 2008)

Meinen Respekt !
Ich hätte nicht geglaubt, dass euch die Presse noch mehrmals Gehör schenkt.
Die Artikel lesen sich ganz positiv.
Ich bin mal gespannt, wie nun die Forstverwaltung reagiert.

Auch sind die Vorschläge von euch, keine Bretterrampen mehr zu bauen und Strecken nur parallel zu den Wegen zu legen, sehr vernünftig.
Soll dass heißen, keinen Ladies-Only und keinen Farn-Weg mehr?
So liest es sich für mich jedenfalls als Konsequenz aus den Artikeln.

Ciao, Schwermetall


----------



## Brook (18. Februar 2008)

Ich denke, jeder Biker ist draussen im Deister für sich selbst verantwortlich, wichtig ist doch nur ... das er weiss, wie die Aktien im Moment wieder einmal GEGEN uns stehn. Hilfreich können da nette Worte mit oder zu Wanderern sein, ein kurzer Smalltalk mit einem Jogger, das streicheln eines ANGELEINTEN Hundes oder vielleicht auch die Wahl der Abfahrtsstrecke.

Andere Frage, wie fährt sich eigentlich die Skipiste auf der Springerseite ... gibt es dort einen Trail, der auf der Piste mündet oder von eben dieser Piste bis zu einem Parkplatz führt?


----------



## schappi (18. Februar 2008)

Brook schrieb:


> Ich denke, jeder Biker ist draussen im Deister für sich selbst verantwortlich, wichtig ist doch nur ... das er weiss, wie die Aktien im Moment wieder einmal GEGEN uns stehn.
> Andere Frage, wie fährt sich eigentlich die Skipiste auf der Springerseite ... gibt es dort einen Trail, der auf der Piste mündet oder von eben dieser Piste bis zu einem Parkplatz führt?



Hallo Brook,
sei bitte vorsichtig mit dem Skiclub Springe und dem Befahren der Skipiste ich glaube nicht, daß die das im Augenblick so gerne sehen wenn da Biker runterbrettern. Ich glaube nicht das du neben neben den Waldbesitzern den Skiclub gegen uns aufbringen willst?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Februar 2008)

Der Skihang endet an einer Freifläche in einer Art Wendeplatz. In direkter Nähe zu einigen idyllisch gelegenen Wohnhäusern !
Diese Fläche als Parkplatz zu bezeichnen wäre falsch, denn dort ist eben dieses durch Verkehrszeichen untersagt.
Die Bewohner der Straße sehen es zudem nicht gern, wenn jemand seinen Wagen trotzdem dort abstellt um auf die Piste zu gehen. 
Wenn dann noch Musik aus Autoradios, Motorengeräusche, Reifendreck etc. dazukommen ist es aus und die Herren von der Rennleitung kassieren erhöhtes Parkentgeld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (18. Februar 2008)

Ich verstehe was ihr meint, ABER ... wann wurde dort das letzte Mal Ski gefahren ... mal im Ernst ... hat diese Piste eine Berechtigung, wenn uns Bikern mit Ordnungswidrigkeiten und Strafanzeige gedroht wird ... ihr versteht, was hinter der Idee steckt - auf die ich nicht einmal alleine gekommen bin.


----------



## Balou78 (18. Februar 2008)

Thema Unterschriftenliste: 
Wenn es eine Vorlage gibt gerne an mich mailen. 
Ich sorge dann dafür das sie in Hameln in sämtlichen Bikeläden ausliegt.

Gruß... der Olli


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Februar 2008)

Brook schrieb:


> Ich verstehe was ihr meint, ABER ... wann wurde dort das letzte Mal Ski gefahren ... mal im Ernst ... hat diese Piste eine Berechtigung, wenn uns Bikern mit Ordnungswidrigkeiten und Strafanzeige gedroht wird ... ihr versteht, was hinter der Idee steckt - auf die ich nicht einmal alleine gekommen bin.



nun mal ganz langsam ... 

das letzte mal ski gefahren wurde letzten winter ! 

die piste wird vom ski-club gehegt und gepflegt in freiwilligen arbeitseinsätzen durch die mitglieder. auch der lift wird ständig gewartet. 
die skipiste gibt es seit über 35 jahren und gehört dem ski-club . 
ich glaube daher kaum, das sich der ski-club die skipiste durch biker kaputt machen läßt. 
selbst rodler werden im winter nicht geduldet !

bei aller euphorie, schminkt euch diese idee komplett ab. 
außerdem gibt und gab es immer wieder ärger wg. lärmbelästugung durch die angrenzenden anwohner. 

sucht euch ein anderes gelände.

im steinbruch 0% chance !!!!

außerdem steckt in der skipiste das ganze herzblut des ski-clubs !


----------



## exto (18. Februar 2008)

Brook schrieb:


> mal im Ernst ... hat diese Piste eine Berechtigung,



mal im Ernst ... willst du nicht mal 'n Gang runterschalten?

Geht's hier eigentlich noch um Schadensbegrenzung im Hinblick auf die Bekloppten-WM am Mögebierstollen, oder flackert hier grade wieder der alte Traum vom "Bikepark Deister" auf?

Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass hier grad ne Menge Biker, die einfach nur 'n bisschen durch den Wald juckeln wollen, vor irgend nen Karren gespannt werden sollen.

Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass viele einfach nur Schiss haben, dass sie in naher Zukunft überhaupt nicht mehr im Deister fahren können. Daher die Beteiligung an der Presseaktion vom letzten Sonntag. Ich kann mir nur sehr schlecht vorstellen, dass die Mehrheit der Biker mit ihren Solidaritätsbekundungen die Legalisierung und Vermehrung von fetten Shores und Ähnlichem unterstützen wollen. 

Ne Alternative wäre : Fr*sse halten, ein bisschen Gras über die Sache wachsen lassen und die Mega-Bauten den Parks überlassen. Dann ist bis Sommer wieder alles im Lot...


----------



## Brook (18. Februar 2008)

Die 35 Jahre sind definitiv kein Argument für den Hang! Wenn eben kein Schnee mehr kommt - ist nach 35 Jahren eben Schluss mit Lustig, kann ja mal passieren.

Der Lift kann auch einfach als Vorbild genommen werden für offizielle Strecken, nix Bikepark. Außerdem versuche ich mich die ganze Zeit schon an die Schneetage im Deister zu erinnern - vielleicht war ich da im Harz, weil es hier bei uns einfach nur zum Lachen war. Schneekanone, werden sie wohl kaum haben, oder? Die Idee wurde geäußert und ich finde, man hätte / könnte ihr tatsächlich einmal nachgehen.

Jetzt aber mal weg vom Ski fahren! Weil, viel interessanter wird doch die Diskussion über das illegale befahren der Trails - hey, es stellt eine Ordnungswidrigkeit da! Stellst du deinen Wagen auch generell auf den Behindertenparkplatz und kreuzigst dich vor dem verlassen des Autos noch einmal kurz -- vielleicht hilft mir der "liebe Gott ja wieder und sie erwischen mich wieder nicht" ... Spatzel, kann doch nicht sein ... ich für meinen Teil kaufe immer ein Ticket und stand noch nie auf solch einem Parkplatz und darum regt mich die Situation im Wald so derbe auf, ok.

Der Jeep donnert an mir vorbei, man hört ihn ja schon rechtzeitig, riecht ihn noch lange nachdem er weg ist ... alles kein Ding - aber wir auf den Trails ... GEHT NICHT!

Ich denke, da sollten wir langsam was bewegen ... PUNKT


----------



## schappi (18. Februar 2008)

Brook schrieb:


> Die 35 Jahre sind definitiv kein Argument für den Hang! Wenn eben kein Schnee mehr kommt - ist nach 35 Jahren eben Schluss mit Lustig, kann ja mal passieren.
> 
> Ich denke, da sollten wir langsam was bewegen ... PUNKT



Mein Lieber Brook!
bis zu diesem Punkt hattest du noch einen gewissen Sympathiebonus bei mir. Nach diesen obrigen nach meinem Empfingen zutiefts chauvinistischen Sprüchen http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chauvinistisch
Den Skihang mal eben im Handstreich einnehmen (das ist schon in Richtung Faschismus) hast du eben von mir jede Unterstützung verloren!
Alles Gute für den Rest deines Lebens.
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (18. Februar 2008)

Wer immer nur in den eingefahrenen Bahnen denkt und sich nicht mal ansatzweise neuen Dingen öffnet, der wird irgenwann scheitern. Von daher finde ich Hinrichs Gedanken so schlecht nicht. Es ist ein Ansatz, was man tatsächlich draus macht, ist eine andere Sache. Aber ein kategorisches Nein ist engstirnig.


----------



## Phil81 (18. Februar 2008)

Na dann ist ja jetzt dem Größenwahn Tür und Tor geöffnet


----------



## schappi (18. Februar 2008)

Jaaa!
errichtet den Bikerstaat im Deister!
Darf man dann da nur noch Fullface tragen und mit Flatpedals fahren?


----------



## schwermetall (18. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...
> außerdem gibt und gab es immer wieder ärger wg. lärmbelästugung durch die angrenzenden anwohner.


 
Meinetwegen sollen die Anwohner ruhig weiter Lärm machen, ich bin da sehr tolerant


----------



## Brook (18. Februar 2008)

Ich wurde wohl "fehlverstanden" ... es soll nichts eingenommen werden, ganz sicher nicht!

Im Übrigen will auch ich weiter mit den Klickies fahren und, wenn´s ok ist, abwechselnd nach Lust und Laune mal mit Fullface und mal eben mit der Halbschale.

Hey, es werden immer mehr Biker jedes Jahr und denkt nicht, ich würde das nicht begrüssen - aber die Probleme werden dadurch sicherlich NICHT weniger. Bedenkt auch, das Fahrrad ist (ich sprech jetzt auch nicht wieder den Schnee an) eines DER Zukunftsträger. 

Ich würd dich bitten mir noch eine Chance zu geben  ... weil ich denke, nur zusammen können wir im Deister etwas schaffen.


----------



## exto (18. Februar 2008)

Brook schrieb:


> ... weil ich denke, nur zusammen können wir im Deister etwas schaffen.



Dann komm mal wieder runter anstatt die Leute hier anzufurzen! Vielleicht darfst du dann auch irgendwann wieder mitspielen  

Im Übrigen: Weder stelle ich mein Auto auf den Behindertenparkplatz (da hast du übrigens in deiner dummdreisten Art grad den Richtigen erwischt  ), noch kreuzige ich mich beim Parken. Ich *be* - kreuzige mich nicht mal (bin kein Katholik).

Was ich allerdings tue ist Biken! Auf, neben und abseits von Wegen. Das Ganze schon echt lange und völlig ohne Skrupel von wegen Ordnungswiedrigkeit und ähnlichem Kokolores. Und vor allem ohne den Segen von irgendwelchen dummschwätzenden Vollpfosten.
Das Prinzip ist nämlich nicht Zucht... entschuldigung, Recht und Ordnung, sondern gesunder Menschenverstand. 

Die Leute hier, die mich kennen, wissen, dass mich so schnell nix aus der Fassung bringt, aber du mit deinem überheblichen Dummgeschwätze kriegst das locker hin. Bist du echt der Meinung, dass die Leute hier darauf angewiesen sind, von dir zu hören, wie sie sich Wanderern gegenüber zu verhalten haben oder wie es um die Zukunft des norddeutschen Winterklimas beschaffen ist? Lass dir mal ein bisschen Adrenalin abpumpen oder geh mal wieder biken anstatt dich ungefragt zum Sprachrohr für *die* Biker im Deister zu aufzuschwingen, nur weil dein Name in zwei Käseblättern zu lesen war.


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Februar 2008)

Brook schrieb:


> Ich würd dich bitten mir noch eine Chance zu geben  ... weil ich denke, nur zusammen können wir im Deister etwas schaffen.



was soll den geschaffen werden ?
ich , und sicher der grosse rest der biker braucht keine north-shores oder einen bikepark . ich/wir sind mit dem zufrieden, was da ist. 

und nur weil vllt. 5% der biker nicht mit dem zufrieden sind, was z.zt. im/am deister vorhanden ist, und nach dem motto verfahren höher/schneller/weiter und ständig neue sachen basteln müssen, mußt du nicht die restlichen 95 % der biker vor deinen karren spannen, weil du unbedingt einen bikepark o.ä. haben  w i l l s t .  

wenn ich bock auf bikepark habe, fahr ich nach winterberg, merxhausen oder den harz. 

solange wir nur tolleriert und nicht akzeptiert werden im deister, wird sich das auch nicht ändern.

mit deiner argumentation , weil kein schnee mehr da ist, brauchen die skiläufer keinen geeigneten hang mehr, machst du dir 350 vereinsmitglieder sofort zu deinen neuen feinden. 
auch mich als leidenschaftlichen biker , ski-club-springe mitglied und begeisterten skiläufer.


da wir alle darauf wohl keine lust haben, lasst uns alle mal wieder tief durchatmen und bis 100 zählen.

viele grüße aus springe

sören hohmann



p.s. auch ich fahre gerne die bekannten trails im deister, und möchte mich auf diesem wege auch bei leuten wie evil knievel und co. für deren pflege bedanken.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Februar 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja fragen, wo die Unterschriftenlisten ausliegen
und wofür genau ich meine Unterschrift abgeben würde.

Aber irgendwie wird mir das hier zu laut !

Ich halte mich jetzt auch etwas zurück und werde weiterhin freundlich grüßen als Radfahren und wandernder Familienvater im Wald unterwegs sein.

Welch Glück, dass die bei Presse und Forst noch keine Computer haben und über z.B. Google und die Stichworte (Deister Mountainbike Mögebierstollen) nicht hierher kommen können und lesen was nach Sonntag so geschrieben wurde.

Mein Tip: Beiträge editieren oder löschen !

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## winx (19. Februar 2008)

roudy_da_tree, hast du eine Ahnung... Natürlich haben die Herren Internet und man kann sich sicher sein, dass einige hier mitlesen oder zumindest irgendwann mal darauf stossen.

Ich finde es auch ziemlich peinlich was einige hier für ein Müll von sich geben.  Besonders der Herr exto sollte mal denken bevor er antwortet und vor allem nicht beleidigend werden.

Ihr bekommt gleich Angst und wettert gegen Bikeparks und riesen Shores - obwohl davon genau gar keiner gesprochen hat.

Wie el Lingo schon sagt: Brook hatte einen Ansatz - was man daraus macht bleibt erstmal abzuwarten. Es will auch sicherlich keiner auf der Skipiste fahren - die ist nämlich sowohl für CC als auch FR und DH vollständig uninteressant, da viel zu steil. Es geht wohl erstmal nur um einen Kontakt, immerhin haben die Skifahrer auch einen offiziellen "Trail" im Deister.

Kommt mal runter von eurer Bikepark-Panik. Die ("verbotenen") Strecken im Deister wird euch keiner wegnehmen - auch wenn es mal eine oder mehrere offzielle Strecken geben sollte. Die Altbiker sollten das eigentlich am Besten wissen und etwas voraus denken.

Ich werfe nochmal meine Glaskugel an: Statt die jetzige Situation als Chance zu nutzen und sich für offizielle Strecken bzw. Erlaubnisse einzusetzen rudern die Bikepark-Paniker wieder ein Schritt zurück und unterstützen das Vorhaben nicht mehr. In 0,5 bis 2 Jahren gibts dann wieder negative Presse und irgendwann werden die Gebiete, in den sich die jetzigen Trails befinden, explizit als Wildschongebiet deklariert. Damit ist es dann erst recht verboten dort zu fahren. Die Biker im Deister nehmen stetig zu und irgendwann haben die Verantwortlichen endgültig die Faxen dicke. Was dann kommt weiss ich nicht aber es wird in den nächsten Jahren sicher nicht besser werden.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Februar 2008)

winx schrieb:


> roudy_da_tree, hast du eine Ahnung... Natürlich haben die Herren Internet und man kann sich sicher sein, dass einige hier mitlesen oder zumindest irgendwann mal darauf stossen.
> 
> Ich finde es auch ziemlich peinlich was einige hier für ein Müll von sich geben. Besonders der Herr exto sollte mal denken bevor er antwortet und vor allem nicht beleidigend werden.


 
Hm...hät´ich doch besser ACHTUNG IRONIE drangeschrieben. Passiert mir immer wieder  

Wer exto kennt, weiß das du sowas von daneben liegst !

Also : Freundschaft und raus zum radfahren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (19. Februar 2008)

Oooohmmmmm! Und entspannen bitte !!!


----------



## schappi (19. Februar 2008)

winx schrieb:


> Wie el Lingo schon sagt: Brook hatte einen Ansatz - was man daraus macht bleibt erstmal abzuwarten. Es will auch sicherlich keiner auf der Skipiste fahren - die ist nämlich sowohl für CC als auch FR und DH vollständig uninteressant, da viel zu steil. Es geht wohl erstmal nur um einen Kontakt, immerhin haben die Skifahrer auch einen offiziellen "Trail" im Deister.



Winx, El Lingo
 wenn ich Hoerman richtig verstanden habe, haben die Skifahrer einen "eigenen Trail" weil er ihnen gehört (gekauft oder gepachtet?) das ist hier der Unterschied! Ausserdem ist der "Trail" nicht im Wald sondern auf einer Wiese.
Wenn du also von einem Bikepark träumst musst du als allererstes die Grundstücksfrage klären, also von einem Grundstück träumen. 
Dazu gehören wieder 2 Parteien:
 eine die es kaufen kann (ich rede hier von kann - nicht will!)
 eine die es verkaufen will

Dann wenn man das Grundstück hat braucht man noch die eine oder andere Genehmigung und Studie wie :
BIMSch
Umweltverträglichkeitsstudie,

danach kann man dann über änderung des Flächennutzungsplans verhandeln
danach kann man dann über eine Baugenehmigung nachdenken.

es gibt also viel zu tun! Packt es an!

Zu den Äußerungen Exto: er drückt das aus, was ich denke, aber aufgrund meiner extrem zurückhaltenden Art und vornehmen Erziehung nicht zu schreiben wage. Es tut gut wenn einer mal tacheless redet. Die letzten Ausführungen von Brook (und ich glaube nicht das ich ihn missverstanden habe) haben mich an ein ganz dunkles Kapitel in unserer Geschichte erinnert. In der Zeit haben die Leute so ähnlich geredet "Volk ohne Raum" und sowas.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Deleted 28330 (19. Februar 2008)

ich denke, es ist klar, dass die cc-fahrer kein interesse an irgendwelchen bikeparks haben. sie wollen in ruhe die trails abfahren, daher wollen sie keine aufmerksamkeit erregen.
jeder verfolgt seine eigene interessen.
die streitereien bringen (wie üblich) nichts.


----------



## winx (19. Februar 2008)

Um das nochmal klar zu stellen:

Wenn ich von "offiziellen Strecken" rede meine ich damit keinen Bikepark.
Eine "offizielle Strecke" _kann_ auch einfach nur eine explizite Erlaubnis für
die bereits existierenden Trails sein. Das ist alles.


----------



## schappi (19. Februar 2008)

winx schrieb:


> Um das nochmal klar zu stellen:
> 
> Wenn ich von "offiziellen Strecken" rede meine ich damit keinen Bikepark.
> Eine "offizielle Strecke" _kann_ auch einfach nur eine explizite Erlaubnis für
> die bereits existierenden Trails sein. Das ist alles.



Und hier unterliegst du wahrscheinlich dem Irrtum, Es kann nur ein Wegschauen (also nicht zur Kentnissnehmen) der Waldbesitzer geben oder ein Verkaufen. Eine ausdrückliche Erlaubnis (für Wen und Was?) setzt meiner Meinung nach den Waldbesitzer in eine rechtlich sehr schwierige Situation (Haftungsübernahme und so) Vieleicht gibt es ja hier einen Rechtskundigen der das besser erläutern kann.


----------



## Edith L. (19. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Es kann nur ein Wegschauen (also nicht zur Kentnissnehmen) der Waldbesitzer geben...



Das würde man dann ein Dulden nennen und kann ebenfalls zur Haftung führen! Scheidet damit ebenfalls aus!


----------



## schappi (19. Februar 2008)

Das ist vieleicht eine Erklärung für das verhalten der Waldbesitzter die die Öffentlichkeit suchen und der Presse sagendas sie die Biker nicht länger dulden.
Sind sie dann raus aus der Verantwortung? Man kann ja schließlich keinen Zaun um den Wald bauen.


----------



## exto (19. Februar 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Oooohmmmmm! Und entspannen bitte !!!



Der wahrscheinlich sinnvollste Beitrag in diesem Fred...

Also, nachdem ich sozusagen tiefenentspannt bin, versuche ich mal Form und Inhalt zu trennen:

Zur Form:

Ich freue mich, wenn jemand Initiative zeigt und sich für das einsetzt, das er liebt. Ich kann auch gut verstehen, wenn Brook zur Zeit auf einer Welle der Euphorie reitet, weil er ne Menge Zuspruch für seine zunächst mal lobenswerte Aktion gekriegt hat. Es wird allerdings schwierig, wenn man für die Äußerung von Bedenken gleich erst mal abgewatscht wird. 
Aus dem Ton, den Brook (und z.T auch winx) anschlägt lese ich eine bestimmtes Bild raus, das er sich von mir (uns) gemacht hat. Da wir uns nie über den Weg gelaufen sind, finde ich das schon erstaunlich. Ich fürchte, das Bild vom engstirnigen, verstaubten Opa würde eine echte Begegnung nicht lange überleben.
Noch was zur Form: Wenn mich meine Kumpels, meine Kids, meine Mutter oder meine Freundin mit "Spatzel" anreden, komm' ich da so grad noch mit klar. Alle Anderen müssen sich das erst verdienen (und wenn sie dass mit nem Weizen am Annaturm klarmachen) und sind bis dahin eben Vollpfosten . Damit soll's dann in dieser Rubrik auch gut sein.

Zum Inhalt:

Ok, die Geschichte mit dem Bike-Park-Deister ist warscheinlich meine ganz persönliche Klatsche. Wenn ich hier noch mal in Ruhe lese, ist das wohl tatsächlich ein bisschen weit hergeholt. 
Zu den wirklich fetten Bauten, die v.A. im Ostdeister rumstehen kann es sicher geteilte Meinungen geben. Ich perönlich würde versuchen, sie da zu bauen, wo sie nicht gleich jedem Schnarcher ins Auge springen. Außerdem sind Shores aller Art eben das perfekte Hassobjekt für jeden Bike-Gegner. Den Unterschied zwischen Shores aus Totholz und solchen aus historischen Baumaterialien wird jede gamsbärtige Rotsocke mal locker in der Pfeife rauchen!
Und jetzt noch mal mein zentraler Kritikpunkt: Die rechtliche Lage stellt sich nun mal so dar, dass (wie Schappi schon sagt), ein "Wegschauen" das höchste der Gefühle ist. Sobald ein Verantwortlicher das bunte Treiben auf den verbotenen Trails "offiziell" bemerkt und nichts dagegen unternimmt, haftet er für Schäden, die dritten durch die Aktivitäten entstehen. Wenn der Förster also einen von uns anranzt, sorgt er zunächst mal dafür, dass er nicht für die Zahnersatzkösten rangezogen wird, wenn mal einer die Landung versemmelt. 
Weder die Waldbesitzer noch deren Beauftragte haben also irgend eine Möglichkeit, auch nur einen der Trails zu legalisieren, ohne dadurch die volle Haftung für alles zu übernehmen, was da schief gehen kann. Das hat nix mit Schiss zu tun. Auch nicht mit "nix verändern wollen" oder Initiative schlechtreden, sondern mit Gesetzen und Verwaltungsvorschriften wie sie nun mal sind.

Der erste, der mir einen echten Grund nennen kann, warum also IRGENDWER von denen IRGENDWAS legalisieren sollte, kriegt von mir einen ausgegeben

Edit: Das Unterforum "Open Trails" ist vollgestopft mit Freds zu diesem Thema...


----------



## exto (19. Februar 2008)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Das würde man dann ein Dulden nennen und kann ebenfalls zur Haftung führen! Scheidet damit ebenfalls aus!



Deshalb wird ja auch hin und wieder mal was geschleift...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (19. Februar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> ..... sondern gesunder Menschenverstand.



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Edith L. (19. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Sind sie dann raus aus der Verantwortung? Man kann ja schließlich keinen Zaun um den Wald bauen.



Tja, wenn denn dieses Treiben fortgesetzt wird, sind auch die Waldbesitzer verpflichtet, die nächste Stufe zu zünden, damit ihnen eben keine Haftung über ein Dulden bzw. Unterlassen zugerechnet werden kann!

Da das nun alles an die Öffentlichkeit gezehrt worden ist, muss man wohl handeln!


----------



## Resistant306 (19. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> was soll den geschaffen werden ?
> ich , und sicher der grosse rest der biker braucht keine north-shores oder einen bikepark . ich/wir sind mit dem zufrieden, was da ist.
> 
> und nur weil vllt. 5% der biker nicht mit dem zufrieden sind, was z.zt. im/am deister vorhanden ist, und nach dem motto verfahren höher/schneller/weiter und ständig neue sachen basteln müssen, mußt du nicht die restlichen 95 % der biker vor deinen karren spannen, weil du unbedingt einen bikepark o.ä. haben  w i l l s t .
> ...



Na das ja mal ein Argument! Man ist dagegen, aber fährt es trotzdem wenn es da ist. Das ist fast so, als wenn ich als Autofahrer was gegen Straßen hab, aber trotzdem mal drauf fahre, weil sie ja eben da sind.

 Ich vertrete den Standpunkt das es lieber eine fest angelegte Strecke geben sollte, als wenn die Leute ständig neue Trails erschließen. 

Ebenfalls viele Grüße aus Springe


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Februar 2008)

Resistant306 schrieb:


> Na das ja mal ein Argument! Man ist dagegen, aber fährt es trotzdem wenn es da ist. Das ist fast so, als wenn ich als Autofahrer was gegen Straßen hab, aber trotzdem mal drauf fahre, weil sie ja eben da sind.
> 
> Ich vertrete den Standpunkt das es lieber eine fest angelegte Strecke geben sollte, als wenn die Leute ständig neue Trails erschließen.
> 
> Ebenfalls viele Grüße aus Springe



jedem das seine, 

du kannst ja auch weiterhin in springe von eisdiele zu eisdiele cruisen. 
da sag ich ja auch nix gegen .


----------



## taxifolia (19. Februar 2008)

Der Waldbesitzer haftet doch gar nicht. Warum ? 

§ 30 Niedersächsisches Gesetz über den Wald und die Landschaftsordnung (NWaldLG) Vom 21. März 2002, dort wird ein weitgehendes Haftungsprivileg zugestanden.

Das Fahren abseits der Wege ist nicht verboten, wenn das Fahrzeug kein Kraftfahrzeug ist, § 25 Abs. 1 und 2 des o. g. Gesetzes, kann allerdings vom Eigentümer, hier der Forstgenossenschaft untersagt und mit technischen Vorrichtungen verhindert werden, § 31. Dies ist allerdings nur unter weiten in dieser Norm genannten Voraussetzungen möglich wie der Genehmigung der Waldbehörde. 

Andere Verbotstabestände ( JagdG, NaturschutzG mal wegen deren fehlender Relevanz für unseren Fall mal außer acht gelassen)  

Die Rechtswidrigkeit des Befahrens ist also m. E. zur Zeit gar nicht gegeben. 

taxifolia


----------



## ROC (19. Februar 2008)

"MTB is Not a Crime"

Gruss R<--grosser DEISTERFAN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (19. Februar 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Die Rechtswidrigkeit des Befahrens ist also m. E. zur Zeit gar nicht gegeben.
> 
> taxifolia



Na wenn das so ist...

... dann war das der zweite relevante Beitrag in diesem Fred  


Wie war das noch mal in der Werbung? "Frag doch mal jemanden, der sich damit auskennt!"

Insgesamt gesehen wird's hier dünn, laut und unergiebig. Ich bin dann raus...

Gruß

Axel


----------



## schappi (19. Februar 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Der Waldbesitzer haftet doch gar nicht. Warum ?
> 
> § 30 Niedersächsisches Gesetz über den Wald und die Landschaftsordnung (NWaldLG) Vom 21. März 2002, dort wird ein weitgehendes Haftungsprivileg zugestanden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Taxi,
endlich mal einer der sich auskennt im Wald der Vorschriften und Gesetze!
Das sind ja gute Auskünfte!
Was ist denn darunter zu verstehen:"weitgehendes Haftungsprivileg"???

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute:
hier der Link zum Niedersächsischem Waldgesetz zum Schlaumachen:
http://cdl.niedersachsen.de/blob/images/C8354368_L20.pdf
Man beachte §23 bis §25
Betreten der freien Landschaft
§ 23
Recht zum Betreten
(1) Jeder Mensch darf die freie Landschaft (§ 2 Abs. 1) betreten und sich dort erholen.
(2) Nicht betreten werden dürfen
1. Waldkulturen, Walddickungen, Waldbaumschulen sowie Flächen, auf denen Holz eingeschlagen wird,
2. Äcker in der Zeit vom Beginn ihrer Bestellung bis zum Ende der Ernte und
3. Wiesen während der Aufwuchszeit und Weiden während der Aufwuchs- oder Weidezeit.
(3) Betreten im Sinne dieses Gesetzes ist das Begehen, das Fahren in den Fällen des § 25 Abs. 1 und das
Reiten.
§ 24
Begehen
Das Begehen schließt das Skilaufen, das nicht durch Motorkraft oder Zugtiere bewirkte Schlittenfahren
und das Benutzen von Krankenfahrstühlen ohne Motorkraft ein.
§ 25
Fahren
(1) 1Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft und mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorkraft ist auf
tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen gestattet. 2Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege, die mit
Zustimmung oder Duldung der Grundeigentümerin, des Grundeigentümers oder der sonstigen berechtigten
Person tatsächlich für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden; dazu gehören Wanderwege, Radwege,
Fahrwege (Absatz 2 Satz 2), Reitwege und Freizeitwege (§ 37).
(2) 1Außerhalb von Fahrwegen ist das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen sowie mit von Zugtieren gezogenen
Fuhrwerken oder Schlitten nicht gestattet. 2Fahrwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wirtschaftswege, die von
zweispurigen nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können. 3Das Fahren mit den
in Satz 1 genannten Fahrzeugen auf Fahrwegen wird durch dieses Gesetz nicht geregelt.

§29
Rücksichtnahme
1Wer Grundstücke im Rahmen der §§ 23 bis 28 betritt, darf die Waldbesitzenden und sonstigen
Grundbesitzenden der betretenen und der benachbarten Grundstücke und andere Personen nicht schädigen,
gefährden oder belästigen. 2Radfahrerinnen und Radfahrer sowie Reiterinnen und Reiter haben besondere
Rücksicht auf andere Personen zu nehmen. 3Sie haben Krankenfahrstühlen, Fußgängerinnen und Fußgängern
Vorrang einzuräumen, es sei denn, dass sie auf gekennzeichneten Radwegen fahren oder auf gekennzeichneten
Reitwegen reiten.
§ 30
Haftung
1Wer von den Betretensrechten nach den §§ 23 bis 28 Gebrauch macht, handelt auf eigene Gefahr. 2Die
Waldbesitzenden und sonstigen Grundbesitzenden haften insbesondere nicht für
1. natur- oder waldtypische Gefahren durch Bäume,
2. natur- oder waldtypische Gefahren durch den Zustand von Wegen,
3. aus der Bewirtschaftung der Flächen entstehende typische Gefahren,
4. Gefahren, die dadurch entstehen, dass
a) Wald in der Zeit von eineinhalb Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang bis eineinhalb Stunden vor
Sonnenaufgang (Nachtzeit) außerhalb von tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen (§ 25 Abs. 1 Satz 2)
begangen wird,
b) die freie Landschaft in der Nachtzeit (Buchstabe a) mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft außerhalb von
Radwegen oder von Fahrwegen (§ 25 Abs. 2 Satz 2) befahren wird oder
c) bei der Ausübung von Betretensrechten sonstige schlechte Sichtverhältnisse nicht berücksichtigt
werden, sowie für
5. Gefahren außerhalb von Wegen, die
a) natur- oder waldtypisch sind oder
b) durch Eingriffe in die freie Landschaft oder durch den Zustand von Anlagen entstehen, insbesondere
durch Bodenerkundungsschächte, Gruben und Rohrdurchlässe.
3Die Haftung der Waldbesitzenden oder sonstigen Grundbesitzenden ist nicht nach Satz 2 Nr. 3, 4 oder 5
Buchst. b ausgeschlossen, wenn die Schädigung von Personen, die den Wald oder die freie Landschaft betreten,
von den Waldbesitzenden oder sonstigen Grundbesitzenden vorsätzlich herbeigeführt wird


----------



## taxifolia (19. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Lorbeeren exto. 
@ Schappi:
Haftungsprivileg bedeutet Freistellung von der Haftung.
Grundsätzlich hat jeder für einen gefahrgeneigten Zustand ( Beispiel: Ungesicherter Gartenteich in dem ein Kind ertrinkt ) zu haften.

Private Waldbesitzer ( dazu gehören auch die Forstgenossenschaften)  sind durch das WaldG nicht so frei, wie man annehmen könnte, denn der Wald erfüllt nicht nur eine Nutz- sondern auch Erholungsfunktion , vgl. § 1 des Nieders. WaldG . Dort ist übrigens auch von einem Interessenausgleich und gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme die Regel. 
Das Betreten, Befahren und Reiten  ist also  zunächst mal erlaubt ( Erlaubnistatbestand mit Verbotsvorbehalt), wie sich aus den §§ 23 ff ergibt.

Dann will man aber dem Waldeigentümer nicht auch noch eine Haftung auferlegen so dass er weitgehend von der Haftung befreit wird, § 30 ( die Gesetzesangabe erspare ich mir):

Wer von den Betretensrechten nach den §§ 23 bis 28 Gebrauch macht, handelt auf eigene Gefahr. 2 Die Waldbesitzenden und sonstigen Grundbesitzenden haften insbesondere nicht für

1.

    natur- oder waldtypische Gefahren durch Bäume,
2.

    natur- oder waldtypische Gefahren durch den Zustand von Wegen,
3.

    aus der Bewirtschaftung der Flächen entstehende typische Gefahren,
4.

    Gefahren, die dadurch entstehen, dass

    a)

        Wald in der Zeit von eineinhalb Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang bis eineinhalb Stunden vor Sonnenaufgang (Nachtzeit) außerhalb von tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen (§ 25 Abs. 1 Satz 2) begangen wird,
    b)

        die freie Landschaft in der Nachtzeit (Buchstabe a) mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft außerhalb von Radwegen oder von Fahrwegen (§ 25 Abs. 2 Satz 2) befahren wird oder
    c)

        bei der Ausübung von Betretensrechten sonstige schlechte Sichtverhältnisse nicht berücksichtigt werden, sowie für

5.

    Gefahren außerhalb von Wegen, die

    a)

        natur- oder waldtypisch sind oder
    b)

        durch Eingriffe in die freie Landschaft oder durch den Zustand von Anlagen entstehen, insbesondere durch Bodenerkundungsschächte, Gruben und Rohrdurchlässe.

3 Die Haftung der Waldbesitzenden oder sonstigen Grundbesitzenden ist nicht nach Satz 2 Nr. 3, 4 oder 5 Buchst. b ausgeschlossen, wenn die Schädigung von Personen, die den Wald oder die freie Landschaft betreten, von den Waldbesitzenden oder sonstigen Grundbesitzenden vorsätzlich herbeigeführt wird. 

Ende der Norm.

Die Waldeigner müssen also nicht befürchten, Schadenersatzansprüchen ausgesetzt zu sein. Ich halte auch das Verbarrikadieren des Waldes aus Haftungsgründen für weitaus gefährlicher, denn dies wäre eine Anlage, die der Waldeigner selbst erstellt hat und nicht waldtypisch ist. Er müßte also für gute Erkennbarkeit von Stacheldraht etc. sorgen, vorausgesetzt, die Waldbehörde erteilt die Erlaubnis hierzu-  immerhin hat der Wald auch Erholungsfunktion.

Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass die Radfahrer auch gutes Geld in die Region Deister ( Waldgaststätten, Fahrradgeschäfte)  bringen und  dem Wald viel weniger Schaden zufügen als angenommen wird. 

taxi


----------



## taxifolia (19. Februar 2008)

@ zwei Doofe ein Gedanke, aber Schappi war schneller. 

taxi


----------



## Resistant306 (19. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> jedem das seine,
> 
> du kannst ja auch weiterhin in springe von eisdiele zu eisdiele cruisen.
> da sag ich ja auch nix gegen .



Wusste ich das du mich gleich persönlich angreifen musst. Andere Argumente hab ich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet. Danke für deine Niveauauskunft.  

PS: Da du mich ja anscheinend an der Eisdiele vorbeifahren sehen hast, musst du da ja gesessen haben.


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. Februar 2008)

Man gut das wir in taxifolia auch mal einen Fachmann haben  

@Schappi: "Wald in der Zeit von eineinhalb Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang bis eineinhalb Stunden vor Sonnenaufgang (Nachtzeit) außerhalb von tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen (§ 25 Abs. 1 Satz 2) begangen wird"

Ihr solltet Eure Nightrides event. verlegen oder vorziehen (muss ich Exto auch Recht geben) und nicht so viel Werbung dafür machen in dieser "heissen" Zeit.

VG
Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (19. Februar 2008)

Taxi
wenn ich §25 abs 1 richtig lese ist der Grabweg (wie der Name ja schon sagt) ein tatsächlich öffentlicher Weg da er für den öffentlichen Verkehr benutzt wird. Oder wie ist deine Meinung dazu?
Schappi


----------



## Edith L. (19. Februar 2008)

Na, das ist doch grad die krux!  

1) Ist ein Singletrail denn ein öffentlicher Weg, der mit einem Fahrrad befahren werden darf?

2) Wenn im Wald jemand so schöne Sprungschanzen, Hühnerleitern, Sprunghügel, Rampen etc errichtet und der Eigentümer hiervon Kenntnis hat und dies duldet, kann die Haftungserleichterung wohl nicht zum Tragen kommen, oder?

Wo ist denn da die typische Gefahr, die dem Waldbesitzer nach nds WaldG nicht auferlegt werden soll?


----------



## taxifolia (19. Februar 2008)

...also die Begriffe öffentlicher Weg und tatsächlicher öffentlicher Weg sind nicht inhaltsgleich. Öffentlich wird ein Weg durch sogen. Widmung und und tatsächliches Ingebrauchnehmen. Widmung ist ein Hoheitsakt, d.h. der Weg wird für die Öffentlichkeit freigegeben. 
Ein tatsächlich öffentlicher Weg ist ein Weg, der ohne Widmungsakt  mit Duldung des Eigentümers von der Allgemeinheit genutzt wird. Ja, der Grabweg ist m. E. ein tatsächlicher öffentlicher Weg.

Ich kann dem einschlägigen § 30 Nr. 5 Satz 2 NWaldLG übrigens nur die Haftung für vorsätzlich herbeigeführte Zustände entnehmen. 


Es ist dabei aber anzumerken, dass in § 30 nur der haftungsbegründende Tatbestand genannt ist, wer sich hier verletzt, weil er Sprünge macht, dürfte einen Mitverschuldensgrad von fast 100 % zugerchnet bekommen.

Die Haftung als Argument für das Verbot von Trails halte ich für ein stumpfes Schwert. 

taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (19. Februar 2008)

Kommen wir mal vom blossen Zitieren des Gesetzestextes und im freien Raum stehenden Wiedergeben von Definitionen ab!

Was ist denn nun, wenn Kalli Blödspaten, seines Zeichens der grösste Poser vor der heimischen Eisdiele, zufällig mal in den Deister kommt und dort ne semi professionelle Sprungschanze findet, wohlgemerkt, diese ist dem Waldbesitzer schon lange ein Dorn im Auge, nach zügigem Anlauf zwar abhebt aber nur weil das gesamte Geraffel unter ihm zusammenbricht? Die gesundheitlichen Folgen sind anhaltend!

Wer haftet?

Wenn wir schon mal einen vom Fach hier haben!


----------



## insider (19. Februar 2008)

Tach auch,

lese Euren Fred hier schon ein paar Tage begeistert mit. Die Probleme im Deister gabs schon vor 5, 10 und 15 Jahren mit den Jungs die es eben immer etwas Ã¼bertreiben mussten. Habe hier mal nen Post aus 2003 vom octane kopiert, den Ihr euch mal durchlesen kÃ¶nnt. Damals mussten eben welche unbedingt zur Nachtzeit mit MTB`s durch den Walf kacheln und das gab natÃ¼rlich Stress mit der Aufsicht. Teile vom deister wurden gesperrt, wer erwischt wurde musste lÃ¶hnen und nicht nur Nachts. Ihr kÃ¶nnt es mit Euren Argumenten also noch etwas nach oben treiben, bischen Luft habt ihr noch. 

Finde es gut, das einige den Kontakt mit den Waldbesitzern suchen, um den Frieden wieder herzustellen. Zu mehr sollte das aber wohl nicht dienen. Es wird nie die Erlaubnis geben Trails im Deister offiz. anzulegen, auÃer man kauft oder pachtet das GelÃ¤nde. Wir fahren auf fremden Boden und werden nur gedultet, also sollten wir uns schÃ¶n artig verhalten.  

Einige behaupten hier, es gibt immer mehr MTBÂ´ler im Deister, das ist falsch. Es gibt mehr Leutz die basteln und extremer fahren wollen, ja, aber die Masse ist ja wohl vor 10-15 Jahren gefahren, wenn auch ein paar RechtsanwÃ¤lte und ZahnÃ¤rtzte auf Votecs dabei waren  

Bis denn...


Kopie:
"Tach,
komme gerade ausem Deister...

Die Lage scheint ernster als angenommen - hab mich ne ganze weile mit nem recht freundlichen FÃ¶rster unterhalten...

Zur Sache: Diese Polizeiaktionen stehen kurz bevor und sollen nicht nur mal so zwischen durch stattfinden sondern mehr oder weniger "regelmÃ¤ssig". Davon betroffen sind natÃ¼rlich unsere schÃ¶nen Trails. Jeder Biker der abseits der breiten Wege angetroffen (und gefasst wird) lÃ¶hnt 30 â¬uro!!!
Die ganze Aktion geht mehr oder weniger direkt von der Bezirksregierung aus. Die JÃ¤ger mÃ¼ssen wohl richtig Kolhe zahlen um jagen zu dÃ¼rfen - die beschweren sich weil keine Tiere am start sind die sie umlegen kÃ¶nnen... Und ratet mal wer daran (mit) Schuld sein soll??? Naja, dann gibt`s noch dieses Waldschutzgesetzt, woran sich die Leute natÃ¼rlich dran hochziehen - da steht das halt mit den befÃ¤sstigten, breiten Wegen drin... 

Der FÃ¶rster hat vollstes VerstÃ¤ndnis fÃ¼r unseren Sport - leider sind ihm die HÃ¤nde durch seine "Vorgesetzten" (die Bezirksregierung) gebunden...
Er gab mir den Tip sich direkt an das "Waldamt" zuwenden um ne gemeinsame LÃ¶sung zusuchen... z.B. ein StÃ¼ck Wald anmieten oder so... (das geht wirklich!) Aber ob das Sinn macht??

Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere ne Tip was man da machen kann!? 

Es mag vielleicht mal ganz lustig sein mit den Cops im Wald, aber 30 â¬uro ist mir der Spass nicht wert!

Bis dann...
"


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Februar 2008)

Wie haben die das gemacht?

samy


----------



## Edith L. (19. Februar 2008)

oder die hier! Achtung es reicht Beitrag 1 und 34!


----------



## taxifolia (19. Februar 2008)

...die haben das so gemacht, dass der Eigentümer mitgespielt hat, so dass sich eine Reihe von Fragen dann nicht stellt.

Bezirksregierungen gibt es in Nds. seit Ende 2004 nicht mehr und bei der Frage der Erhebung von Ordnungsgeldern ( Verwarnungsgeldern) fragt sich, wo die Ermächtigungsgrundlage hierzu bestehen soll, da das Befahren von "tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen" mit nicht motorgetriebenen Fahrzeugen gestattet ist, soweit nicht ein Verbot der Eigentümer besteht. 

Wenn der Wald abgesperrt ist, liegt natürlich ein anderer Sachverhalt vor, der hier doch gar nicht gegeben ist.

taxi


----------



## Edith L. (19. Februar 2008)

Ooooh, man, wie staubtrocken bist Du eigentlich? 

Nochmal, nen Singeltrail ist kein tatsächlich öffentlicher Weg nach § 25 Nds. WaldG. Nur weil da welche entlang trampeln oder biken liegt noch keine Zustimmung oder Duldung vor! Und die Ordnungswidigkeit ergibt sich aus § 42 Nds. WaldG!


----------



## taxifolia (19. Februar 2008)

@103:
Kalli Blödspaten, heißt der wirklich so ,  hat im Bewußtsein der Gefährlichkeit seines Tuns und der grundsätzlichen Gefahrgeneigtheit des Bergfahrrad- Sports, ohne Prüfung der Anlage und ohne dass der Eigentümer, die Forstgenossenschaft Wennigsen/ Argestorf vorsätzlich eine Gefahr geschaffen hat, sich selbst gefährdet. 
Kalli muß also sein strahlendes Kronenlächeln und das Fahrrad selbst bezahlen, um in altem Glanze an der Eisdiele vorfahren zu können ohne dass ein Mitverschulden des Waldeigners anzurechnen ist.

taxi


----------



## Edith L. (19. Februar 2008)

Sicherlich wird sich Kalli nen Großteil seiner Goldbeisserchen  nebst Bike selbstfinanzieren dürfen. Sein Verschulden überwiegt. 

Andererseits fragt sich, ob sich der Waldeigentümer nicht gleichfalls einen Grad an Mitverschulden zurechen lassen muss, dafür, dass er die Anlage, von der er ja Kenntnis hatte, nicht umgehend beseitigt oder gegen fremde Benutzung gesichert hat? 
Hat er denn nicht damit rechnen müssen, dass sich ansonsten jemand "herausgefordert" fühlt, die Sache einmal anzutesten?

Denn das sich ein solches Risko verwirklichen kann, ist ja erkennbar!


----------



## taxifolia (19. Februar 2008)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Ooooh, man, wie staubtrocken bist Du eigentlich?
> 
> Nochmal, nen Singeltrail ist kein tatsächlich öffentlicher Weg nach § 25 Nds. WaldG. Nur weil da welche entlang trampeln oder biken liegt noch keine Zustimmung oder Duldung vor! Und die Ordnungswidigkeit ergibt sich aus § 42 Nds. WaldG!



Tut mir leid, dass ich die Materie nicht "saftiger" rüberbringen kann. 
Warum ist der Grabweg kein "tatsächlicher öffentlicher Weg" ? Der Sachverhalt läßt sich jedenfalls unter die Definition subsumieren. 
Die Forstgenossenschaft, deren Vorsitzender,  weiß doch schon seit langem, was auch die Zeitungsrtikel belegen, dass der "Grabweg" als MTB ler Strecke existiert. Wer in Kenntnis von Tatsachen diese nicht  abstellt  , duldet diese.

 § 42 gibt die Ermächtigung her, bei einem Verstoß gegen eine der dort genannten Vorschriften erhebn zu dürfen, der Verstoß selber ist der jeweiligen Verbotsnorm zu entnehmen.  

Taxi
Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (19. Februar 2008)

Weiter Jungs, meine Pizza und die Ships sind gerade gekommen.  

Ich liebe Juristen, besonders deutsche.


----------



## xtccheetah (20. Februar 2008)

Test


----------



## exto (20. Februar 2008)

xtccheetah schrieb:


> ... ich will radfahren und zwar im
> deister und will das ruhe machen, ich will dass mir keiner auf den sack
> geht und ich will auch keinem anderen auf den sack gehen.


----------



## slaine (20. Februar 2008)

ganz so einfach würde ich es mir nicht machen. Nach der Aktion am Mögebierstollen sehe ich da auch spätestens Handlungsbedarf - auch wenn ich glaube, das die Polizei auch in Zukunft besseres zu tun hat, als im Wald Jagd auf abseits der Hauptwege fahrenden Radfahrer zu machen, muss man es trotzdem nicht drauf ankommen lassen, und kann etwas für ein besseres Verhältnis zwischen Jagdpächtern, Forstbeamten, Bikern etc. tun. die Fotoaktion am Waldkater und das an-die-Presse-gehen fand ich gut, "gut-will" aktionen wie z.B. den Trimmdichpfad auf Vordermann bringen würde ich auf jeden Fall unterstützen, schaden kann es jedenfalls nicht.
Davon abgesehen finde ich den Ton, der hier Brook zT entgegengebracht wird (exto was ist los? trinkt mal ein bier zusammen) nicht in Ordnung, auch wenn ihr unterschiedlicher Meinung seid, aber Beschimpf-Threads gibts schon mehr als genug.


----------



## FlatterAugust (20. Februar 2008)

Das Problem ist, mit solchen Aktionen wie am Sonntag setzt ihr die Waldwürdenträger noch mehr unter Zugzwang, wohl eher ungewollt in richtung Abriss. 
Die Forstverantwortlichen vertreten im Wald sozusagen die Öffentlichkeit, wer von offizieller Seite auch immer damit gemeint ist. Welche Möglichkeiten bleiben ihnen, wenn wie am So, Offentlichkeitswirksam (Presse etc.) mehr oder weniger offen die Legalisierung einer rechtlich durch die Forstverwaltung nicht legalisierbaren Situation gefordert wird?

So etwas lässt sich eben nur im direkten Gespräch im kleinen Kreis regeln.
Dazu fehlt es hier aber an einer unabdingbaren Voraussetzung: ein oder mehere Ansprechpartner auf Bikerseite der/die auch bereit ist/sind Verantwortung zu tragen.
Auf vages, ja wir wollen, hätten und tun gerne, wir sind dafür auch nett zu Wanderen, werden sich die Verantwortlichen nicht einlassen. 

Unterschriftenaktion
Ist denn irdendwo niedergeschrieben, wofür man unterschreibt? Was will man mit den Unterschriften vermitteln? 
Das es viele Biker gibt die dafür sind, aus Sicht vieler Offizieller nicht genehmigtes Treiben im Wald durch Öffentlichheitsdruck zu legalisieren?
Dazu gehört auch das befahren von Singletrails durch XCler, welches eben nach wie vor nur geduldet wird. Oder eben nicht. 

Ist den Initiatoren des Sonntagspicknicks schon mal der Gedanke gekommen, das auch die Niedersächsiche Politik, angestachelt durch diese Kleinkriege, auch eine 2 oder 3 m Regel, wie in anderen Bundesländern durch eine Hochherrschaftliche Politklicke (O-Ton damals: Wir beschliessen das, weil wir es so wollen!!!) auf Druck der Waldlobby durchgesetzt hat, ins Auge fassen könnte?

Dann hättet ihr das gesteckte Ziel mitten ins Auge  getroffen: Das Biken im Wald wäre endlich legalisiert.

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage: Was ist eigentlich mit den Sprösslingen unserer Abgeordneten? Die können doch nicht alle dekadentes Tennis spielen? Unter denen muss es doch auch Biker geben!?

 Noch ne Frage: Wer ist denn nun der Einbrecher? Wurde ja schon groß angekündigt dass das Fell des Bären geteilt wird.


----------



## Edith L. (20. Februar 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Ist den Initiatoren des Sonntagspicknicks schon mal der Gedanke gekommen, das auch die Niedersächsiche Politik, angestachelt durch diese Kleinkriege, auch eine 2 oder 3 m Regel, wie in anderen Bundesländern durch eine Hochherrschaftliche Politklicke (O-Ton damals: Wir beschliessen das, weil wir es so wollen!!!) auf Druck der Waldlobby durchgesetzt hat, ins Auge fassen könnte?
> 
> Dann hättet ihr das gesteckte Ziel mitten ins Auge  getroffen: Das Biken im Wald wäre endlich legalisiert.



Hoffentlich versteht jeder den Schwarzen Humor in dem letzten Absatz des Zitierten!

Aber der Deister war schon immer Trendsetter mit rigorosen Massnahmen! Stichwort Streckensperrung Nienstedter Pass für Mopeds an Sonn- und Feiertagen. Der Namen Hirche  ist seit dem nie in Vergessenheit geraten!

Getroffen hat diese Massnahme leider jeden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (20. Februar 2008)

Alter Schwede, hier geht's ja ab.
Habt ihr eigentlich mitbekommen wie entspannt das Gespräch am Sonntag abgelaufen is. Selbst der Mensch vom Ordnungsamt war vollkommen locker und hat gemeint, es wird keine Kontrollen geben. 
Ich hatte wirklich das Gefühl, das alle meinten, die letzten 5 Jahre lief es doch ganz gut, jetzt habt ihr bissel Stress wegen der blöden Aktion, aber redet mal entspannt mit den Waldbesitzern und dann wird schon wieder etwas Ruhe einkehren.
Nach dem Gespräch hat übrigens keiner erwähnt das wir nich mehr fahren dürfen. Die Verantwortlichen sind nach Hause gegangen und die Biker sind moshen gegangen. Und dann wars noch ein total geiler Sonntag weil's gestaubt hat!!!
Ich glaub übrigens das die Rechtslage so undurchsichtig ist, das da wohl gar keiner richtig Bock hat sich damit wirklich auseinanderzusetzen, zumal die selber wissen das die mit ihren Forstfahrzeugen mehr kaputt machen als 100 Biker aufm Grab. Zur Zeit wird der Deister nämlich richtig schön ausgeforstet, weil man mit Holz ganz gut verdienen kann.
So, jetzt lehnt euch zurück, schüttelt die Beine aus und lasst die positive Energie in euch fließen !!!


----------



## FlatterAugust (20. Februar 2008)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Der Namen Hirche  ist seit dem nie in Vergessenheit geraten!


*
*
Interessanter Tätigkeitsbereich den der Mann _abdeckt_  : < Aufsichtsmandate: Volkswagen AG >

Und so einer verbietet Lustreisen über den Deister.


----------



## schappi (20. Februar 2008)

Leute,

ist eigentlich was dran an dem Gerücht, das bei dem Diebstahl am Mögebierstollen 2 Braunschweiger beteiligt waren?
hat da einer was von gehört?


----------



## FlatterAugust (20. Februar 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, hier geht's ja ab.
> Habt ihr eigentlich mitbekommen wie entspannt das Gespräch am Sonntag abgelaufen is. Selbst der Mensch vom Ordnungsamt war vollkommen locker und hat gemeint, *es wird keine Kontrollen geben*.



Der weis ja auch warum.  Wer sollte die denn durchführen? Hundekacke in Innenstädten dingfest machen ist einträglicher.


----------



## FlatterAugust (20. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Leute,
> 
> ist eigentlich was dran an dem Gerücht, das bei dem Diebstahl am Mögebierstollen 2 Braunschweiger beteiligt waren?
> hat da einer was von gehört?



Hier geht das Gerücht es waren Gifhorner.


----------



## slaine (20. Februar 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, hier geht's ja ab.
> Habt ihr eigentlich mitbekommen wie entspannt das Gespräch am Sonntag abgelaufen is. Selbst der Mensch vom Ordnungsamt war vollkommen locker und hat gemeint, es wird keine Kontrollen geben.
> Ich hatte wirklich das Gefühl, das alle meinten, die letzten 5 Jahre lief es doch ganz gut, jetzt habt ihr bissel Stress wegen der blöden Aktion, aber redet mal entspannt mit den Waldbesitzern und dann wird schon wieder etwas Ruhe einkehren.
> Nach dem Gespräch hat übrigens keiner erwähnt das wir nich mehr fahren dürfen. Die Verantwortlichen sind nach Hause gegangen und die Biker sind moshen gegangen. Und dann wars noch ein total geiler Sonntag weil's gestaubt hat!!!
> ...



So isses. Ich sehe weder einen Kleinkrieg, noch dass die von Brook initiierten Zeitungsartikel irgendjemanden unter Zugzwang setzen oder irgendwie dazu beitragen könnten, dass das Befahren von Trails noch illegaler wird, als es eh schon ist.


----------



## Edith L. (20. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Leute,
> 
> ist eigentlich was dran an dem Gerücht, das bei dem Diebstahl am Mögebierstollen 2 Braunschweiger beteiligt waren?
> hat da einer was von gehört?



Gerne mal schnell die Methoden anderer kritisieren und dann selbst nicht verlegen, wenn es ums Ergreifen unlauterer Mittel geht! 

An meiner These ist was dran,oder?


----------



## exto (20. Februar 2008)

Hmmm, dann will ich mich doch noch mal melden:

Inhaltlich stellt das, was ich weiter oben geschrieben habe, ganz klar meine Meinung dar, zu der ich nun mal eben zu 100% stehe.

Was mir allerdings leid tut, ist, dass durch die Art meiner Ansage offensichtlich die Geschichte in eine Tonlage geraten ist, die nicht gut ist. Ich hab mich an's Bein gep****t gefühlt und entsprechend reagiert. Wenn das jetzt dazu geführt hat, dass alle sich nur noch angacken und brook offenbar ganz die Schnauze voll hat und abgetaucht ist (ist das übrigens schon jemandem aufgefallen?), tut mir das - wie schon gesagt - leid!

Also: Hier jetzt meine offizielle Entschuldigung an brook !

Vieleicht ist Slaines Vorschlag die Lösung für die meisten Probleme hier: Einfach mal n Bier zusammen trinken...


----------



## Brook (20. Februar 2008)

Bin dabei .... !!

Abgetaucht nicht, wollte nur nicht noch mehr Leute vor den Kopf stossen. Hab mir also so meine Gedanke gemacht, bin ich mich gegangen ... wurde vielleicht auch einwenig gebremst (ist vielleicht auch gut so).

Ich fasse kurz zusammen, gegen die Unterschriftenaktion denke ich - sollte nix sprechen ... es soll einfach festgehalten werden, das wir doch allerhand Bürger darstellen - die im Deister biken. Was man nachher mit der gewonnen Zahl macht, können / sollten wir hier im Forum besprechen - sprich, der Politik vorlegen, mit Gewerbetreibenden über vielleicht doch evtl. Gewinnmöglichkeiten sprechen, vielleicht Sponsoren, vielleicht eben der Forst / Jagd ... wobei dir schon wissen werden, dass jedes WE allerhand im Deister passiert.

Desweiteren wäre die "Trimm-dich-Pfad Aktion" bestimmt eine nette Geste für alle anderen Waldnutzer ... und solch ein Pfad ... das war unsere Idee ... kommt unseren "Pfaden" ja schon sehr nahe.

Tschuldige auch noch mal von meiner Seite!! Bin manchmal einwenig SCHNELL, aber ganz sicher kein Streittyp - ganz im Ernst!

Hoffe das Bier wird uns allen schmecken  .....


----------



## exto (20. Februar 2008)

Dann würde ich mich mal incl. eier Kiste Bier für die Trimmdich-Pfad-Aktion zur Verfügung stellen...

Geht doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (20. Februar 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, hier geht's ja ab.
> Habt ihr eigentlich mitbekommen wie entspannt das Gespräch am Sonntag abgelaufen is. Selbst der Mensch vom Ordnungsamt war vollkommen locker und hat gemeint, es wird keine Kontrollen geben.
> Ich hatte wirklich das Gefühl, das alle meinten, die letzten 5 Jahre lief es doch ganz gut, jetzt habt ihr bissel Stress wegen der blöden Aktion, aber redet mal entspannt mit den Waldbesitzern und dann wird schon wieder etwas Ruhe einkehren.
> Nach dem Gespräch hat übrigens keiner erwähnt das wir nich mehr fahren dürfen. Die Verantwortlichen sind nach Hause gegangen und die Biker sind moshen gegangen. Und dann wars noch ein total geiler Sonntag weil's gestaubt hat!!!
> ...



tja, evel , ich stimme Dir voll und ganz zu, weder war von Verbot noch Polizeiaktionen ( was ja tatsächlich  möglich wäre)  die Rede und letztlich wird wohl alles bleiben wie es war, keiner will an den Wald ein Vorhängeschloss hängen, bloß ein Einzeltäter Eisentore verbiegt und Bretter klaut. Und das Nds. Waldgesetz will doch auch keiner - hüben wie drüben- näher kennenlernen, oder ? 
Letztlich hatte die Sache doch auch ihr Gutes: Die Waldeigner , Ordnungsämter etc.konnten einmal sehen, dass  eine relevante Gruppe im Wald unterwegs ist, die nicht schwerkrinminell ist und wir wissen, dass wir überwiegend cool aussehen, deswegen aber noch lange nicht alles dürfen, weil sonst vielleicht Walze fahren zu Hause angesagt ist. 
Amen.

taxi


----------



## Evel Knievel (21. Februar 2008)

Is ja nett, das mir ein paar Leute zustimmen. Wir werden sehn wie's weitergeht.
Ich wollt aber noch was loswerden. Hier beschweren sich ja immer ein paar Leute das die Sprünge so riesig sind und das sowas kein Mensch braucht.
Aber genau die Leute die sowas bauen legen auch die sogenannten natürlichen Trails an , siehe Farnweg oder Barbiegrab. Wer jetzt diese Linien Kacke findet, der kann sich hier gerne melden.
Ich kann mir im übrigen auch nich erlauben alle 2 Wochen in Bikepark zu fahren und bin deshalb froh ein paar Downhilltrainingsmöglichkeiten zu haben. Wer schon mal einen größeren Sprung gemacht hat und das ein paar Wochen nich machen konnte weiß was ich meine. Is besser wenn man im Flow bleibt.
Außerdem sollte man glaub ich auch bissel an die Jugend denken, auch wenn die sich im Wald ma bissel danebenbenehmen, aber darauf können die Älteren ja etwas Einfluß nehmen. Was ich meine ist, manch einer von denen hat sich ein einigermaßen bergabtaugliches Bike vom Taschengeld abgespart und is heilfroh das es so geile Strecken im Deister gibt, weil die sich das bei den Sprit-und Liftpreisen auch nich leisten können jedes Wochenende wegzufahren.
Was mir auch noch auffällt, diese ganze Diskussion FR contra CC oder BMX contra MTB gibs in diesem Ausmaß nur in Deutschland. Dieses kleinkarierte Denken scheint sich aus dem normalen Leben auch auf's Hobby zu übertragen. Schade.
Ich war schon in anderen Ländern biken und es geht überall entspannter zu. Nun ja waren nur ein paar Gedanken von mir.
Am Wochenende wird wieder ******* geiles Wetter. Lasst die Kuh fliegen!!!


----------



## FlatterAugust (21. Februar 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Wer jetzt diese Linien Kacke findet, der kann sich hier gerne melden.


Wenn du darauf bestehst. 

Nicht direkt Kacke, aber, ich würde mir wünschen das die 'Großen' ( erfahrene, routinierte Hucker, altersunabhängig) etwas mehr an die 'Kleinen' (Anfänger. Kiddies und alte Säcke) denken und ensprechend bauen. Sprich, parallele Lines mit kleineren Sprüngen  dort wo es möglich ist. Es ist immer wieder unangenehm wenn man gleich mit den dickern Dingern beginnen muss, was man sich dann häufig doch nicht so ohne Weiteres zutraut. Ich jedenfalls.  
Ich denke, das würde auch helfen, das "wilde" Bauen der Kiddies welches überall anzutreffen ist, etwas reduzieren.


----------



## winx (21. Februar 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Was mir auch noch auffällt, diese ganze Diskussion FR contra CC oder BMX contra MTB gibs in diesem Ausmaß nur in Deutschland. Dieses kleinkarierte Denken scheint sich aus dem normalen Leben auch auf's Hobby zu übertragen. Schade.



Das gibts sogar eigentlich nur in Norddeutschland! Im Süden ist das deutlich entspannter! Manchmal habe ich sogar das Gefühl, dass das gerade in und um Hannover besonders extrem ist. Sehr schade! Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## pike1 (21. Februar 2008)

Ich weiß ja nun nicht was im Deister nun loss ist, aber ich Kann da zu nur sagen das der Shore und die Bretter schon so 3 Jahre da rum liegen, das heist der Föhrster weißt das ja auch schon so lange und auf ein mal kommt er an und sagt wir wahren das.
Der Mag uns nicht mehr, und das liegt nicht an denn Bretter.
Da heißt es ja immer in denn Nachrichen die Jugend soll mehr Sport machen und im schönen Walld was machen, und nun dürfen wir da auch wieder nichts machen! na gut dann Gehen wir wieder bum bum Spiele spielen und machen überfälle, schlagen uns wieder und so weiter. Wenn er das so möchte,BITTE.


----------



## schappi (21. Februar 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Wenn du darauf bestehst.
> 
> Nicht direkt Kacke, aber, ich würde mir wünschen das die 'Großen' ( erfahrene, routinierte Hucker, altersunabhängig) etwas mehr an die 'Kleinen' (Anfänger. Kiddies und alte Säcke) denken und ensprechend bauen. Sprich, parallele Lines mit kleineren Sprüngen  dort wo es möglich ist. Es ist immer wieder unangenehm wenn man gleich mit den dickern Dingern beginnen muss, was man sich dann häufig doch nicht so ohne Weiteres zutraut. Ich jedenfalls.
> Ich denke, das würde auch helfen, das "wilde" Bauen der Kiddies welches überall anzutreffen ist, etwas reduzieren.



Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau welche Trails du hier meinst, aber für Braunschweiger und alte Säcke wie mich gibt es um alle kicker einen Chickenway.
Ich habe am Sonntag am Grab 2 Braunschweiger HT Fahrer in rot-weiß- blauen Trikots gesehen von denen der eine sich noch nicht einenmal das Barbiegarb runtergetraut hat (der andere ist das Stück unterhalb des Droplands gefahren aber er machte auch den Eindruck als wenn er es nicht genießen würde). das ist jetzt nicht arrogant gemeint (ich bin ein alter Sack der lange geübt hat um die Deistertrails fahren zu können) gewisse Grundlage an Fahrtechnik muss man für für die Trails im deister als Vorausetztung schon mitbringen. zum Üben gibt es die kleinen Berge (süllberg, Gehrdener und Bentherberg)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Edith L. (21. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich habe am Sonntag am Grab 2 Braunschweiger HT Fahrer in rot-weiß- blauen Trikots gesehen von denen der eine sich noch nicht einenmal das Barbiegarb runtergetraut hat (der andere ist das Stück unterhalb des Droplands gefahren aber er machte auch den Eindruck als wenn es eine Mutprobe für ihn wäre).
> Schappi



Um gleich mal Missverständnissen vorzubeugen, ich war keiner von beiden! Aber allein von der Beschreibung könnte ich es schon zuordnen!


----------



## Danno (21. Februar 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Is ja nett, das mir ein paar Leute zustimmen. Wir werden sehn wie's weitergeht.
> Ich wollt aber noch was loswerden. Hier beschweren sich ja immer ein paar Leute das die Sprünge so riesig sind und das sowas kein Mensch braucht.



Ich finde schon,dass im Deister für jeden was dabei ist!

Ich mein ich hab auch mit einem "CC-Skill" angefangen und hab mich dann so langsam bis zu den ganz großen "hochtrainiert".
Und heute Springe ich so alles im Deister...also von klein bis groß ist alles dabei!

Und selbst die großen Sprünge werden gebraucht. Die jenigen, die die gebaut haben springen die auch!
Ich finde es super von evel knievel und seiner truppe, dass die fast schon mehr bauen als biken! wird oft einfach viel zu selten honoriert!
Wenn was kaputt ist, wird es sofort wieder aufgebaut und oft viele geile neue sachen angelegt!
Macht weiter so! Denn EURE arbeit dient allen!


----------



## Brook (21. Februar 2008)

Kurz zur Info - die Unterschriftenlisten werden wohl ab morgen auch am Annaturm ausliegen ... also, wer sowieso grad mal wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs zu "wat auch immer" ist - kann ja gleich mal einen Willi drunter setzen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (21. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ..... (der andere ist das Stück unterhalb des Droplands gefahren aber er machte auch den Eindruck als wenn es eine Mutprobe für ihn wäre).



Eine Mutprobe war es, wenn du es denn so willst, aber weniger für mich als für's Material. Für eine filigrane XC Gurke mit 390 g Felgen und maximal hohem Sattel ist der Trail stellenweise schon heftig. Cool aussehen, dafür aber mit Bröseln unten ankommen macht für mich keinen Sinn. 
Wenn das Wetter trocken bleibt, werde ich dir aber den Gefallen tun, und mich in voller Rüstung deinem privaten DSDS stellen.

Die Chickenways habe ich wohl erkannt, schliesslich waren sie direkt unter meinen Stollen , aber wem nützen die?



schappi schrieb:


> gewisse Grundlage an Fahrtechnik muss man für für die Trails im deister als Vorausetztung schon mitbringen.



Dass hätte ich so jetzt nicht vermutet.

edit
Was meinen Begleiter angeht, der steht zu seiner Bergabschwäche .
Aber lass ihn die Hufeisen verlieren, verbiege ihm die Eggbeater, beraube ihn seiner Schuhe und versuche ihm dann bergauf zu folgen.   Es wird dir nicht gefallen.


----------



## geq (21. Februar 2008)

Wie schon oft geschrieben, 1.es gibt chickenways2.keiner "muss" unsere trails fahren, gibt auch schööööne forstwege!3. Die Leute die bauen die malen.
Wer kommt zum meckern, der brauch nicht kommen. und wie evel sagte, die die großen sachen bauen, bauen auch die kleinen, obwohl wir sie gar nicht bräuchten/wollten....
Aber das steht doch agr nicht zur debatte!
und dieses CC Bmx Mtb gelaber kann man sich schenken. Alle fahren und viele auf unseren Trails.
Und wer wie gut ist, ist auch egal!
Hier geht es nicht darum  stimmrechte für die gestaltung des deisters zu vergeben, sonder darum gute ideen zu sammeln wie wir ungestört so weitermachen wie vorher, denn vor den netten Zeitungsartikeln war alles in butter!
Also kümmern wir uns drum das weider hinzubekommen. Und das geht wie????
Man klärt das mit den Waldbesitzern und Förstern!


----------



## exto (21. Februar 2008)

winx schrieb:


> Manchmal habe ich sogar das Gefühl, dass das gerade in und um Hannover besonders extrem ist.



Ich kann mir vorstellen, das liegt daran, dass sich hier alle quasi im Deister auf die Füße treten. Hannover is ne Millionenstadt (oder?), nördlich davon gibt's fast nur noch platten Sand, südwestlich davon seltsame Völker. Also rennt alles auf den einzigen richtig geilen Hügel in 200km Umkreis und geht sich gegenseitig ein bisschen auf den Sack.

Dass dabei dann hin und wieder mal der ein oder andere Aufplatzt wie'n Sofakissen gehört auch irgendwie dazu, weil's normal ist. 

Am Ende is es wohl berechtigter Weise so: Wer die Trails baut, bestimmt, wie sie aussehen. Is schon richtig so.

Vielleicht find ich die wirklich fetten Dinger nur deshalb nicht so toll, weil ich mir dabei in's Hemd mache, aber Chickenways erst recht schei**e finde 

Also, wenn wir schon beim Wünschen sind: Mehr knifflige Dinger, die *richtig* steil und verwinkelt sind!!!


----------



## schappi (21. Februar 2008)

Ja Exto wenns wieder trocken ist müssen wir wieder Grenzweg fahren und kollektiv den Kopp auf den Boden schlagen.
Ein neuer Helm (bzw Vorderrad pro Saison muss schon sein)
Vieleicht kommen die Mädels vom BSCG ja auch mal mit, dann können sie zeigen ob sie Eier in der Hose haben.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Februar 2008)

gab es eigentlich in dieser woche irgendwelche presseberichte zu sonntag ?
hab nichts gelesen . wär schön, falls vorhanden, die mal hier zu veröffentlichen.

danke
hoerman


----------



## exto (21. Februar 2008)

Jo, Grenzweg hatten wir schon lang nimmer ! Kann vielleicht vorher jemand die Grenzsteine mit Leuchtfarbe anpinseln? Der letzte Treffer hat nen Hunni gekostet...

Braunschweiger Mädels... ??? Hab ich noch keine kennen gelernt   Aber Coast Guard klingt gut. Obwohl, wo ist in Braunschweig die Küste???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danno (21. Februar 2008)

Also das mit dem auf die Füße treten kommt mir im Deister gar nicht so vor... ich hab mich noch NIE durch irgendwelche CC-ler gestört gefühlt und wir haben auch nie irgendwie Kommentare gemacht. Wenn wir welchen begegnen, wird freundlich gegüßt und Platz gemacht.

Das Rumgehacke ist meines Erachtens nur hier im Forum.


----------



## FlatterAugust (21. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Vieleicht kommen die Mädels vom BSCG ja auch mal mit, dann können sie zeigen ob sie Eier in der Hose haben.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ist gebongt.  Allerdings brauch ich nicht so viel Helme. 




exto schrieb:


> Aber Coast Guard klingt gut. Obwohl, *wo ist in Braunschweig die Küste???*



Immer da wo die BSCG ist.


----------



## Simmel (21. Februar 2008)

Na gut, dann komme ich auch mit. Da ich ja mit meiner CC-Feile ungerne verblockte Trails abfahre, werde ich in der Zwischenzeit ein paar Wanderer auf den Forststraßen aufmischen. Wenns hilft. So, jetzt nochmal schnell nachschauen, wo die Straße vom Annaturm zum Paß langführt...


----------



## schappi (21. Februar 2008)

Danno schrieb:


> Also das mit dem auf die Füße treten kommt mir im Deister gar nicht so vor... ich hab mich noch NIE durch irgendwelche CC-ler gestört gefühlt und wir haben auch nie irgendwie Kommentare gemacht. Wenn wir welchen begegnen, wird freundlich gegüßt und Platz gemacht.
> 
> Das Rumgehacke ist meines Erachtens nur hier im Forum.



Danno 
mach dich locker!
Die Mädels aus BS wollen doch nur Spass und zu Hause wirds langsam langweilig.
(aber eure Jungs lasst Ihr zu Hause oder?)
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> gab es eigentlich in dieser woche irgendwelche presseberichte zu sonntag ?
> hab nichts gelesen . wär schön, falls vorhanden, die mal hier zu veröffentlichen.
> 
> danke
> hoerman



Ja, am WE finde ich Zeit alle zu scannen und in die Galerie zu stellen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Februar 2008)

Danno schrieb:


> Also das mit dem auf die Füße treten kommt mir im Deister gar nicht so vor... ich hab mich noch NIE durch irgendwelche CC-ler gestört gefühlt und wir haben auch nie irgendwie Kommentare gemacht. Wenn wir welchen begegnen, wird freundlich gegüßt und Platz gemacht.
> 
> Das Rumgehacke ist meines Erachtens nur hier im Forum.


 

Meine Nachtgedanken an alle:
Nur kommentieren, wenn unvermeidbar. Sonst nur alle selbst mal grübeln
Was mich schon immer bewegte:
Wann ist man CC-ler, wann Fr-ler, wann DH-ler, wann ....

Wie im richtigen Leben (Kleider machen Leute) ?
Ist Hardtail + Lycra = CC ?
Baggy + Fully = FR ?
Platzangst + Fully = DH ?

Was ist dann Baggy und Hardtail auf´m Grab ?
Oder Lycra + Fully auf dem Kammweg ?
Was ist Hardtail ohne Federgabel mit Platzangst auf dem Radweg ?

=> Naturliebende freundliche Radfahrer 

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter wieder dauerhaft besser und wir kommen alle vom Rechner weg.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## exto (21. Februar 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Was ist Hardtail ohne Federgabel mit Platzangst auf dem Radweg ?



Roudy


----------



## FlatterAugust (22. Februar 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wann ist man CC-ler, wann Fr-ler, wann DH-ler, wann ....



Ich bin einfach nur Radfahrer. Ja ja, ich weiß, das zählt nicht in der heutigen Zeit.  Aber ich will's nicht ändern.


----------



## Power Bike (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
was so alles an einem vorbeizieht...   Ich war gestern auch endlich mal wieder im Deister. Ein herrlicher Tag, nur ich und die Trails... und ein Wanderer, der mit Hund den Ladies Only(!) hochkam. Habe angehalten und freundlich gegrüßt, mir wurde dennoch kopfschüttelnd erklärt, dass das hier illegal und strafbar sei, was ich hier mache... Tja, man fühlt sich nicht immer willkommen im schönen Deister. Und egal ob wir intern CC, FR oder DH, Oldschooler, Racer, Trailking oder Poser sind, für alle anderen sind wie "Die Mountainbiker"! 

Wenn ich hier alles nachlese, bekomme ich schon Angst um die Verfügbarkeit dieses Kleinods von Kleingebirge, diesen Ort, an dem meine Seele aufblüht!

Ich habe hier ein paar Seiten aus einem MTB Buch von 1993, über die Ethik des Mountainbikens. Ist ganz interessant, was man vor 15 Jahren darüber geschrieben hat...

Happy Trails!













Hoffen wir mal, das wir in Zukunft immer noch die schönen Deistertrails benutzen können, jeder von uns; egal, welche Kategorien und Modetrends uns aufgedrückt werden!


----------



## FlatterAugust (22. Februar 2008)

Power Bike schrieb:


>



Wenn ich das nächste mal im Deister bin, zünde ich im Möchtegernbierstollen eine Kerze für die Ethik des Mountainbikens an. Amen. 
Die die Ethik des Mountainbikens, was für ein Bullshit.  

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, die Hardcoreschwucke auf dem Foto ist gleichzeitig Autor der in dieser Form in der Realität nicht leicht zu findenden Klischees ? 
Könnte auch aus der Feder des Exbüttels von Harald Schmidt Stammen. 

Was willst du uns mit dem Zitat dieser Aneinaderreihung von Dumpfheiten eigentlich sagen? 

Diese vielzitierten Kleinkriege mit Wanderen habe ich in 15 Jahren Mountainbiken, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen die ich auf unter 1 % beziffern würde, so nie erlebt. 
Meine Begegnungen mit Wanderen, und auch mit Verdauungsspaziergängern die sich gern mit Wanderen gleichsetzen, sind überwiegend Positiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (22. Februar 2008)

Also ich finde den Oswald Kolle-esken Text historisch wertvoll und wir wissen nun, dass wegen der Deistertrail- Rowdies  in einem fernen Ort im äußersten Nordwesten der usa das Biken untersagt wurde, weil enge, präker- farbene Kleidung an 
" Hardcoreschwucken" geschmiegt  sowie gepolsterte Oberrohre weder Wanderern" Verdauungsspaziergängern"  noch Wild zumutbar sind. 

taxi


----------



## exto (22. Februar 2008)

"Oswald Kolle-esker Text..."    

Mann, Taxi...

Ich denke, bei dem Pamphlet handelt es sich um die Gründungsurkunde des DIMB 

Ich schlage mal vor, dass wir uns alle ab sofort total ethisch korrekt und Deutschmichelkompatibel so durch den Deister bewegen:


----------



## Edith L. (22. Februar 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Diese vielzitierten Kleinkriege mit Wanderen habe ich in 15 Jahren Mountainbiken, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen die ich auf unter 1 % beziffern würde, so nie erlebt.
> Meine Begegnungen mit Wanderen, und auch mit Verdauungsspaziergängern die sich gern mit Wanderen gleichsetzen, sind überwiegend Positiv.



Sicher doch!    


Es hat sich meiner Erfahrung nach als äusserst hilfreich herausgestellt, dass man beim Aufeinandertreffen immer mal nen nettes Wort nebst freundlichem Lächeln und nen Danke beim Vorbeilassen los lässt. 

Beugt vielen Konflikten vor oder erstickt diese sofort im Keim, bevor man sich selbst auch noch richtig aufregen muss und einem dies den Tag versaut! 

Vollrüssel gibt es immer. Die kann man entweder ignorieren oder man hält mal an und verwickelt diese Zeitgenossen in ein Gespräch, dabei selbst aber immer schön ruhig und sachlich bleiben! Da entweicht dann schnell die Luft vom Aufplustern und es ist schon was anderes einem etwas hinterher zu rufen oder persönlich ins Gesicht zu sagen! Kommt vor allem dann gut, wenn die dann feststellen, dass Ihnen jetzt nicht der vermeintlich pickelige Jungspunt gegenüber steht.

Ansonsten sollte man die total überlaufenen Stellen zu bestimmten Zeiten konsequent meiden!

Amen!

Will nicht gerade irgendso'ne selbsternannte MTB-Hilfsorganisation nen Ehrenkodex erarbeiten?
Wer sowas braucht, hat schon verloren!


----------



## Edith L. (22. Februar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich schlage mal vor, dass wir uns alle ab sofort total ethisch korrekt und Deutschmichelkompatibel so durch den Deister bewegen:



Ohne gepolstertes Oberrohr geht das aber gar nicht!


----------



## FlatterAugust (22. Februar 2008)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Ohne gepolstertes Oberrohr geht das aber gar nicht!



Und die Richtung stimmt auch nicht.


----------



## Power Bike (22. Februar 2008)

Ok, "Ethik" ist tatsächlich ziemlich hochtrabend gelungen, aber im großen und ganzen ist an dem Uralt-text was dran.

Das Bild von Mr.Oberstrylish war eigentlich nur als Beispiel für die Lächerlichkeit der Bikemode gedacht, ist natürlich aus dem selben Buch. 


Will sagen: Wir alle wollen in den Wald, egal welcher Bikertyp. Und sich im Wald aufzuführen wie der Wu-Tang-Clan ist da suboptimal.
Ich halte nach dieser dummen Sache jedenfalls wirklich Ausschau nach nettem Stacheldraht oder sowas! Unterschätzt die Wanderer nicht...
Es gingen doch schon früher Storys um, von in die Speichen gesteckten Wanderstöcken und über den Trail gespannten Leinen.

Jeder von uns repräsentiert für diese Leute die Gesamtheit der Biker. Klar, mal einen auf Wandererschreck machen ist für die einen cool, doch am Ende will ich nur biken, und zwar ohne Kleinkriegen mit der Kniestrumpffraktion! Meine Begegnungen mit Wanderern sind Nicht! überwiegend positiv, meist wird man doch mißbilligend angeguckt.
Das mit dem Stollen erzählen die sich bestimmt noch in 10 Jahren.

Ich will hier keinen Samuraiehrenkodex gründen  , aber wenn man bedenkt wie alt der Text ist, ist er auch gerade hier lesenswert!


----------



## Edith L. (22. Februar 2008)

Power Bike schrieb:


> Ich halte nach dieser dummen Sache jedenfalls wirklich Ausschau nach nettem Stacheldraht oder sowas! Unterschätzt die Wanderer nicht...
> Es gingen doch schon früher Storys um, von in die Speichen gesteckten Wanderstöcken und über den Trail gespannten Leinen.



Wer kennt sie nicht, die Taten der "Stöckchenleger"!

Einen hab ich mal auf frischer Tat erwischt!


----------



## exto (22. Februar 2008)

Ich will nicht irgendwie Oberlehrerhaft klingen, aber als der Text geschrieben wurde, war ich schon ein Paar Jahre mit dem Bike unterwegs.

Noch n bisschen, dann hab ich die 20 Jahre voll und, auch, wenn ich hin und wieder ne große Schnauze hab und auch mal aufplatze, kann ich mich eigentlich an *kein einziges* wirklich blödes Erlebnis mit irgendeinem Nicht-Biker erinnern.

Wenn du dir die "Drahtseil-Stacheldraht-Schrotflintengeschichten" mal genauer ansiehst, handeln die eigentlich zu 99,99% von Leuten, die jemanden kennen, der schon mal von jemandem gehört hat, der jemanden(...)

Wenn ich dir im Gegenzug die Ganzen guten Geschichten erzählen, die ich schon so im Wald erlebt hab, würde das hier gesprengt. Was ich an solchen "Moralpossen" wie der von dir zitierten so hasse ist, dass sie suggerieren, mann müsse sie nur befolgen und alles ist klar. Falsch! Bisschen Emphatie, bisschen Sozialkompetenz und ne eigene Meinung sind 1000x wirkungsvoller.

Obwohl, vielleicht sollte man doch regelmäßig solche Publikationen im Wald verteilen, das wär' praktisch, wenn man mal k*cken muss...


----------



## exto (22. Februar 2008)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Einen hab ich mal auf frischer Tat erwischt!



Wenn du dich dann schmunzelnd danebenstellst und zuguckst, is doch der Sonntag gerettet, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (22. Februar 2008)

Verhalten nach Ethikcode kann einen in völlig falschen Licht erscheinen lassen.


----------



## exto (22. Februar 2008)

Egal! Wer ne Schrankwand auf dem Rücken innen Wald schleppt kann auch nich ganz edel sein...

Edit: Langsam wird's bedenklich albern hier. Wird Zeit, dass das Wetter sich bessert!


----------



## Fattire (22. Februar 2008)

Schon krass was da bei euch passiert ist wir hatten hier auch gerade nicht so gute Presse. Aber das ist bei euch schon sehr derbe.
Greetz aus Bielefeld.


----------



## schappi (22. Februar 2008)

Genau Jungs ihr leidet an Höhenmeter Entzugserscheinungen.
Einige reden hier schon im Delierum!
Bis bald im Wald.
Der Mitlichtfahrer!


----------



## Power Bike (22. Februar 2008)

Ach ja, ich hätts wissen müssen... Werbung ist Lebensweisheit!!! Zu nem Thema wo schon alles gesagt ist nix mehr dazusülzen... Klug*******rn wollte ich nicht. Habe gesprochen, hugh!


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. Februar 2008)

Danke, Power Bike, vielen Dank!
Alter Schwede, mir tut dermaßen das Zwerchfell weh, und zwar schon seit 10 min. Ich kann nich mehr!!!
Das Problem is nur, wenn ich das nächste Mal mit meinem Downhillmopped das Grab runterschüssel und kurz vor dem Erreichen der Schallgeschwindigkeit bin und DANN an die ganzen Punkte denken muß die ich beachten sollte flieg ich garantiert auf die Schnauze!
Ha, Ha, Hi, Hi, Kacke, ich verrecke!!! Ha, Ha!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (23. Februar 2008)

Ihr werdet's nich glauben, ich lach immer noch!!!
Und die Fotomontage vom Flatteraugust is auch voll geil!!!


----------



## pike1 (25. Februar 2008)

Scheißßßß doch was auf MENSCHEN die immer DUMMMM labern, wir Fahrren immer weiter im deister.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Februar 2008)

pike1 schrieb:


> Scheißßßß doch was auf MENSCHEN die immer DUMMMM labern, wir Fahrren immer weiter im deister.



Jemand spezielles ?
Oder bist du mit deiner Bekundung nur viel zu spät ?

Wir haben den Punkt "sinnbefreites gegen alle pöbeln" hinter uns gelassen und sind Freunde geworden


----------



## Danno (26. Februar 2008)

lasst euch knuddeln,meine freunde ..haha


----------

